# Eifie's Definitely 100% Legit Serious Mafia Game



## Eifie

*da rulez*

 Rule of Fun is in effect (don't take this game serious plz)
 Post good joke cover and I may reward you!
 Claiming your role is not recommended!
 the usual don't talk outside the thread unless you've been given a private thread to do so, don't quote your role PM or communications from the GM in the game thread, etc. etc.
 Lynching is mandatory each day. Tied votes result in a random lynch among the tied players.
 The mafia factional kill is mandatory each night. If not submitted it'll be randomized and carried out by a random mafia member instead of any other action they might have submitted.
 You can only use one action per night (excluding actions granted from event prizes). The mafia factional kill counts as an action.
 Using a night action is mandatory if you have one that isn't limited-use. If not submitted you'll use a random one of your actions on a random target. I'll tell you what the action was.
 Certain actions can't be used Night 0. These are indicated with an asterisk (*) next to their name in your role PM. The mafia factional kill cannot be used Night 0.
 When a player dies their alignment and full role (as it was at the start of the game) will be revealed.
 Don't ask me questions about mechanics unless they're clarifications of the above bullet points.

Randing the game now. I will post again to start Night 0 once all role PMs are out.

I have edit powers now, so important events will be edited into this post!

*Thread Summary*


Spoiler: important stuff



- Night 0 begins (#2)
- Day 1 begins (#6)
- Day 1 event: SHEEP reveal (#114)
- Day 1 lynch: Keldeo was King Fumblefingers, lol keldeo (#304)
- Night 1: RedneckPhoenix was Convoluted Healer, town (#308)
- Day 2 begins (#308)
- Day 2 lynch: Stryke was Four Masked Chronos, mafia (#422)
- Night 2: Manti was Cult Blogger, town (#428)
- Day 3 begins (#428)
- Day 2 event: TCoDf Presents reveal (#461)
- Day 3 event: Two Truths and a Lie, phase 1 reveal (#489)
- Day 3 event: Two Truths and a Lie, phase 2 reveal (#578)
- Day 3 lynch: Music Dragon was Peculiar Hypnotist, town (#585)
- Night 3: Chemist1422 was Everyone's Favourite Sibling, town; Panini was Inert Jester, town (#590)
- Day 4 begins (#590)
- Day 4: I liek Squirtles was Leaf Robot, town (#711)
- Day 4 lynch: qva was Undulating Anti-Matter, mafia (#746)
- Night 4: Butterfree was Anti Golem, town (#750)
- Day 5 lynch: Sandstone-Shadow was Fallacious Inventor, mafia (#784)
- Game over: town wins! (#784)
- The Final Chapter (#795)
- Epilogue (#796)


----------



## Eifie

All role PMs have been sent. If you didn't get one, PM me.

*It is now Night 0. You have ~22 hours to submit actions. Night 0 will end at 11pm EST on Friday, May 3rd.*

Reminder that abilities with an asterisk (*) next to them cannot be used on Night 0. This includes the mafia factional kill.

Unless an ability specifically states otherwise, you cannot target yourself.
Unless an ability specifically states otherwise, you cannot target dead players.

(sorry for the shortish night but I don't actually want to process actions at 1 am. everything else from now on will be normal, maybe.)


----------



## Eifie

I forgot to say *please get actions in by 10 pm EST* so I can process them and actually start the day on time.

If you miss the deadline it's nbd, I'll randomize for you.

testing testing can I edit this post
I can edit! cool.


----------



## Eifie

*Voting*

To vote for someone, please write *Vote: [player]* (in bold) where [player] is the name of a living player in this game. This is so that I can find the votes easily with ctrl-f. Invalid votes will not count (e.g. you can vote to lynch me if you really want to, but I won't count it as an actual vote and will instead count whatever your vote was before that). If you want to remove your vote without putting it on someone else, you can write *Unvote* (in bold). You don't need to unvote if you just want to switch your vote to someone else.

I will post votecounts... some sort of periodically. You can also request them by PMing me (if you ask in the thread I might miss it).

There may or may not be abilities that affect vote totals in effect (e.g. doublevoter). Any such abilities will _not_ be indicated in the vote counts, but they will affect the final outcome.

*It's still night, don't post yet.*


----------



## Eifie

hi I'm being cockblocked by only being able to send one PM every 60 seconds, please hold


----------



## Eifie

It is now Day 1! Everyone should have received a status PM from me. If you didn't, PM me.

Play in the Day 1 event to win a prize!

*Day 1 Event: TCoDf SHEEP*



Spoiler: The Event



SHEEP is a game where I ask a series of questions and you try to guess what the most popular answer to each question will be. For each question, you will get 1 point for each person who gives the same answer that you do (including yourself). For example, if I say "name a letter of the alphabet" and Butterfree, opaltiger, and Negrek submit "A" and Music Dragon submits "Z", then Butterfree, opal, and Negrek get 3 points each and Music Dragon gets 1 point. (I will be relatively generous in considering answers "the same" for some of the more open-ended questions.) The person with the most points in total wins a prize! (If there is a tie for first place, a winner will be randomly chosen from among the tied players.)

Note that your answers do _not_ need to be correct, nor do they need to be your actual opinion — just try to guess what the most popular answer will be! So, for example, if I say "Name the most attractive person on tcodf" and you answer "Music Dragon" instead of "Eifie", that answer still counts even though it is a) incorrect, and b) not your actual opinion. So if you predict that most people will answer the question with "Music Dragon", that's what you should submit. (For a better example, if I say "name an Electric Pokémon" and you submit "Mickey Mouse", that is a perfectly valid answer.)

If you have questions about the game, please PM me! I will post clarifications in the thread if necessary. You may _not_ discuss the event in this thread. If you have a private chat with other players then you _are_ allowed to talk about your submissions in those chats. Note that I will be posting everyone's submissions along with the winner reveal!

Let's go! PM your answers to me by 10 pm EST Sunday, May 5th. The reveal will happen shortly after that.


 Name a player in this game.
 Name an ASB referee (Negrek scores 0).
 Who would win a rap battle between the tcodf moderators?
 Which was the best tcod April Fools joke?
 What forum style do you use?
 Name a country that a tcodf member lives in.
 Name a tcodf moderator that you'd be afraid to face in a fight.
 Name a Pokémon region.
 Name a mafia role.
 What's your favourite Pokémon?

Note: I was not expecting to have _three whole MU people_ in this game, so uh. glgl. Have some links so that you can try to produce relevant answers if you want to, or just submit garbage, that's cool too.

 List of ASB referees
 List of mods
 TCoD April Fools joke archive
 Countries are in people's postbits.
 Forum style switcher is on the bottom left of the forum index.



The deadline to submit for the SHEEP is Sunday, May 5th, 10 pm EST. The reveal and winner announcement will occur around an hour after the deadline. *Remember not to discuss the event in this thread*.

The winner of the event gets a useful prize! Possible prizes include: a one-shot heal, a one-shot day vig (i.e. you can shoot someone during the day), a one-shot motivate (lets you use two of your actions in the same night). Event prizes can be used in addition to your regular night action.

*You may now post. You have ~72 hours for discussion. Remember that lynching is mandatory.*


----------



## Novae

Yo my phone is gonna die but hi


----------



## Keldeo

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

why do i have the option to commit suicide as a night action


----------



## Novae

also I'm an idiot and may have to claim one of my actions already

fun times


----------



## kyeugh

sup folks, local vanilla doctor cop oracle vigilante checking in


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


you had better be this is my first game here and I was promised people who actually know how to have fun


RedneckPhoenix said:


> why do i have the option to commit suicide as a night action


The real question is why is it not a day action


qva said:


> sup folks, local vanilla doctor cop oracle vigilante checking in


:thinking:


----------



## Keldeo

/Roll out the parade

I claim Monsieur Mangomonger, purveyor of the best mangoes and finest 300 mozzarellas in the land.


----------



## Hiikaru

i've been peer pressured into playing this game, but i'm rapidly realizing i understand nothing about the current mafia climate

or about the forums as a whole

anyway is anyone else just really into fruit right now

because that's apparently one of my character traits


----------



## Keldeo

Hiikaru said:


> i've been peer pressured into playing this game, but i'm rapidly realizing i understand nothing about the current mafia climate
> 
> or about the forums as a whole
> 
> anyway is anyone else just really into fruit right now
> 
> because that's apparently one of my character traits


Another lover of fine fruits, I see! How would you like to join my Mango Multitudes? I'll be taking applications all day.


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


>


Uh, apparently I killed Butterfree by accident. She is not dead. She is alive.

Carry on.


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Novae

Hiikaru said:


> i've been peer pressured into playing this game, but i'm rapidly realizing i understand nothing about the current mafia climate
> 
> or about the forums as a whole
> 
> anyway is anyone else just really into fruit right now
> 
> because that's apparently one of my character traits


I'm completely new to the forum so your situation isn't that different than mine, probably

Also this is a Very Tryhard game so if you do not have fun you will be shunned


----------



## I liek Squirtles

keldeo, is that minimal dewgong?


----------



## Novae

k I would say we need to have a discussion on themes now but that's one of the sheep questions

awkward


----------



## I liek Squirtles

anyways. that aside, hello everyone! I would like to very-faintly-clear qva because she targeted me last night and I'm not dead


----------



## sanderidge

hello friends i apologize for making my First Post a Partly Serious Post but 1. i'm too tired to check the day/night phase lengths and 2. i'm going to be at a concert so i expect to be out of commission pretty much all of sunday my time (i'm in pacific daylight time, or three hours behind eastern whatever-they're-on right now). so that might or might not turn out to be relevant BUT AFTER THAT i should be okay

also HYPE i'm excited for this game i haven't been in one in a while!!!! love me that mandatory lynch today


----------



## kyeugh

I liek Squirtles said:


> anyways. that aside, hello everyone! I would like to very-faintly-clear qva because she targeted me last night and I'm not dead


eh? my plan failed!?


----------



## kyeugh

also yeah i have a flight(s) tomorrow so my availability will be spotty. but i will be here! don't worry

anyway *keldeo*


----------



## kyeugh

that was supposed to be a vote but i didn't do it right

*Vote: Keldeo*

you've got some explaining to do mango man


----------



## Keldeo

Yes, Minimal Dewgong.

I'm just a mangomonger. Perhaps you will see what it means tonight.


----------



## kyeugh

that's ominous. he's going to kill me


----------



## Keldeo

qva said:


> that's ominous. he's going to kill me


My role is too boring for me to be able to kill anyone.


----------



## Music Dragon

Strong joke cover effort right from the get-go. This is good, I think we've got this in the bag, fellow mafiosi!

*Vote: Music Dragon*


----------



## kyeugh

hm. compelling point. 

*Vote: Music Dragon*


----------



## Stryke

All these people be like "mango this" and "fruits that" whereas I'm over here like "bananan"


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

whoa oh black betty



Stryke said:


> "bananan"


----------



## Manti

Hey guys I'm really new to this game please go easy on me :)

How do you vote people? Plz vote for me I wanna be the leader o:


----------



## kyeugh

Stryke said:


> All these people be like "mango this" and "fruits that" whereas I'm over here like "bananan"


----------



## Stryke

Manti;670732Plz vote for me I wanna be the leader o:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> are you sure about that


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Manti

viva pinata trouble in paradise is the greatest game of all time

choclodocus is my spirit animal


----------



## Novae

Manti said:


> viva pinata trouble in paradise is the greatest game of all time
> 
> choclodocus is my spirit animal


I only ever played the first one but it was a key part of my childhood


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hello I am just checking in! also I am sick :( so i haven't read any posts. please assume I said something really insightful and good


----------



## Panini

Keldeo said:


> /Roll out the parade
> 
> I claim Monsieur Mangomonger, purveyor of the best mangoes and finest 300 mozzarellas in the land.


Mayoral Reveal

Keldeo is the Mayor Mayor!
Their Mayor now Mayors as 2 Mayors for the remainder of the round.​


----------



## Butterfree

I for one am strongly opposed to this fruit discussion. >:/

*Vote: Hiikaru*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*Vote:Fruit*


----------



## Panini

*Vote: Fruit*

Let's get this wagon going, Fruit is known to crumble under pressure.


----------



## Hiikaru

my phone can't multiquote apparently

@keldeo i can't join mangoes because i don't have any. if i see one i'll let you know

@new guy man i didn't agree to have fun

ok i'll post again when i'm done with work


----------



## sanderidge

mango mango banana reminds me of duck duck goose


----------



## Keldeo

Sort by postcount, become ww master: looks like Keldeo, Eifie, qva, and Chemist1422 are clear.


----------



## Keldeo

Keldeo said:


> Sort by postcount, become ww master: looks like Keldeo, Eifie, qva, and Chemist1422 are clear.


Well, I guess I probably shouldn't say this, but I have some information that strongly points to Eifie not being mafia.


----------



## Keldeo

Keldeo said:


> Keldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort by postcount, become ww master: looks like Keldeo, Eifie, qva, and Chemist1422 are clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I probably shouldn't say this, but I have some information that strongly points to Eifie not being mafia.
Click to expand...

Wolfy post.


----------



## Manti

Well, I guess I probably shouldn't say this, but I have some information that strongly points to Keldeo not being mafia.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

me tonight:


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

bumbletrek will carry me thru these memes


----------



## Hiikaru

ok i've been done with work for like 4 hours

you guys know butterfree has a pre-existing prejudice toward fruit, right? she's voting for me based on a nonsensical prejudice, rather than for the good of the town. seems pretty wolfy, doesn't it

*Vote: Butterfree*

also notice how she didn't vote keldeo, who also talked about fruit. kind of suspicious


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (2)*: Music Dragon (#30), qva (#31)
*Butterfree (1)*: Hiikaru (#54)
*Hiikaru (1)*: Butterfree (#43)
*Not voting*: RedneckPhoenix, sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, Keldeo, I liek Squirtles, Stryke, Panini, Manti, Chemist1422

*49 hours remaining.*

Reminder that you have *24 hours* left to submit for the SHEEP!


----------



## Novae

:riceyee:

I actually kind of like Hiikaru's vote on butterfree because behind the meme reasoning is actual valid reasoning

I'm tempted to sheep there


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

did u know that if u hit alt and f4 at the same time you get free SHEEP points and a nightkill


----------



## Butterfree

Hiikaru said:


> ok i've been done with work for like 4 hours
> 
> you guys know butterfree has a pre-existing prejudice toward fruit, right? she's voting for me based on a nonsensical prejudice, rather than for the good of the town. seems pretty wolfy, doesn't it
> 
> *Vote: Butterfree*
> 
> also notice how she didn't vote keldeo, who also talked about fruit. kind of suspicious


I for one consider you clearly the more offensive purveyor of fruit, describing an obsession with _all_ fruit whereas Keldeo stuck with offering one kind. I will tolerate fans of individual plant uteri, but declaring allegiance to fruit in general cannot stand.


----------



## Keldeo

Hiikaru/Chemist/qva town

Get well soon, Sandstone-Shadow!


----------



## Keldeo

Am I _alone_ in the thread?

#SEARCH


----------



## Hiikaru

Butterfree said:


> I for one consider you clearly the more offensive purveyor of fruit, describing an obsession with _all_ fruit whereas Keldeo stuck with offering one kind. I will tolerate fans of individual plant uteri, but declaring allegiance to fruit in general cannot stand.


that's a good point, so i withdraw my suspicion on that front

but i still think you're letting your feelings toward fruit blind you to our ultimate goal as town. if you're even town at all.


----------



## Hiikaru

Chemist1422 said:


> :riceyee:
> 
> I actually kind of like Hiikaru's vote on butterfree because behind the meme reasoning is actual valid reasoning
> 
> I'm tempted to sheep there


follow your heart chem


----------



## Manti

how long is d1 idek


----------



## Eifie

Manti said:


> how long is d1 idek


35 hours left.


----------



## Music Dragon

Dang, I'm about to get lynched... how did it all go awry!?


----------



## Manti

Music Dragon said:


> Dang, I'm about to get lynched... how did it all go awry!?


Sorry bout the rand bud :sunglasses:


----------



## Panini

I liek Squirtles said:


> anyways. that aside, hello everyone! I would like to very-faintly-clear qva because she targeted me last night and I'm not dead


But the maf kill was off during N0? Also there's probably stuff here that affects you target's target's target or whatever so it's totally possible this was a 3rd degree voodoo



qva said:


> eh? my plan failed!?


:thonk:


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> that's a good point, so i withdraw my suspicion on that front
> 
> but i still think you're letting your feelings toward fruit blind you to our ultimate goal as town. if you're even town at all.


A person can be lost without fruit, this is true,, but can you not also be lost IN the fruit?????


----------



## Panini

Chemist1422 said:


> :riceyee:
> 
> I actually kind of like Hiikaru's vote on butterfree because behind the meme reasoning is actual valid reasoning
> *
> I'm tempted to sheep there*





Eifie said:


> *Current Votecount*
> 
> *Not voting*: RedneckPhoenix, sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, Keldeo, I liek Squirtles, Stryke, Panini, Manti, *Chemist1422
> *
> *49 hours remaining.*
> 
> Reminder that you have *24 hours* left to submit for the SHEEP!









*Vote:Chemist*


----------



## Keldeo

Panini/ILS can be town too.

Buckle up, friends.

*Vote: Butterfree*


----------



## Music Dragon

If it comes to that, I might also vote Butterfree for self-preservation...


----------



## Keldeo

Music Dragon said:


> If it comes to that, I might also vote Butterfree for self-preservation...


Where would you vote if not for self-preservation?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

This is a space where we tolerate all sorts of fruit lovers

*Vote: Butterfree*


----------



## Novae

Panini said:


> *Vote:Chemist*


What


----------



## Music Dragon

Keldeo said:


> Where would you vote if not for self-preservation?


I'd vote for myself, obviously. God, pay attention.


----------



## sanderidge

we're moving so fast... someone convince me who to vote for!!


----------



## Hiikaru

sanderidge said:


> we're moving so fast... someone convince me who to vote for!!



you should vote butterfree because all of the non-lost people are doing it

and so they must know what they're doing

clearly


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> A person can be lost without fruit, this is true,, but can you not also be lost IN the fruit?????


i'm not 100% sure i know what this implies but it sounds deep so i trust it


----------



## Butterfree

>:| I can't believe I'm being oppressed by a fruit conspiracy


----------



## Butterfree

That having been said, I'm with Panini on that eye-narrowing at Chemist talking about being tempted to sheep and then not actually doing so.

*Vote: Chemist1422*


----------



## Novae

Butterfree said:


> That having been said, I'm with Panini on that eye-narrowing at Chemist talking about being tempted to sheep and then not actually doing so.
> 
> *Vote: Chemist1422*


Double what

Just because I'm tempted to do something doesn't mean I have to do it

It's something I expressed notice of and considered voting, but decided against it


----------



## Novae

Oh wait that's a serious response I can't do that here


----------



## Keldeo

Panini said:


> A person can be lost without fruit, this is true,, but can you not also be lost IN the fruit?????





Spoiler: big


----------



## Keldeo

Catching up now, I'm on post #77.


----------



## Keldeo

Alright, I'm all caught up. Thanks for bearing with me, I know that took a while.

Chemist, who are you thinking of voting?


----------



## Keldeo

*Vote: RedneckPhoenix*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*vote RedneckPhoenix*


lmao only i get to make votes for no reason. get with the program keldeo.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

like also who makes a double post. or even a triple post


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

wait. shit.


----------



## Keldeo

Am I making you nervous?


----------



## Stryke

Oooooh, are we voting Phoenix for no particular reason? I love doing that!

*Vote: RedneckPhoenix*


----------



## Keldeo

Stryke said:


> Oooooh, are we voting Phoenix for no particular reason? I love doing that!
> 
> *Vote: RedneckPhoenix*


----------



## kyeugh

sanderidge said:


> we're moving so fast... someone convince me who to vote for!!


we're voting for you right now mostly, you should join in

*Vote: sanderidge*


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> Am I making you nervous?


WOLFCHAT MEME

*vote: Keldeo*


----------



## Keldeo

Chemist1422 said:


> WOLFCHAT MEME
> 
> *vote: Keldeo*


Sorry, I don't know what that means.


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*RedneckPhoenix (3)*: Keldeo (#86), RedneckPhoenix (#87), Stryke (#91)
*Butterfree (2)*: Hiikaru (#54), I liek Squirtles (#73)
*Chemist1422 (2)*: Panini (#69), Butterfree (#80)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*sanderidge (1)*: qva (#93)
*Keldeo (1)*: Chemist1422 (#94)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, Manti

*~28.5 hours remaining.*


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> Sorry, I don't know what that means.


It’s the kind of meme someone would make in mafia chat


----------



## Keldeo

If we get to 200 posts on d1, I think it'll be the longest d1 on TCoDf ever, beating out the 50-person game that's the thread with most posts in this subforum.


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> If we get to 200 posts on d1, I think it'll be the longest d1 on TCoDf ever, beating out the 50-person game that's the thread with most posts in this subforum.


You’ve got four MUers here this is your best shot


----------



## Keldeo

Chemist1422 said:


> You’ve got four MUers here this is your best shot


If you mean me, I don't think I'm well described as a MUer, especially not when I'm playing here.


----------



## Hiikaru

are you planning to double post until it gets to 200

 the chem conspiracy is convincing but i committed to my vote so i'm sticking with it


----------



## Hiikaru

conspiracy 2: the sudden redneckphoenix bandwagon is a mafia trap


----------



## Hiikaru

eifie said i'm tied for 4th place in most posts per person, so here's another post

has keldeo ever mentioned mangoes before

i don't know everyone's character traits yet


----------



## kyeugh

Keldeo said:


> If we get to 200 posts on d1, I think it'll be the longest d1 on TCoDf ever, beating out the 50-person game that's the thread with most posts in this subforum.


this only makes sense if you know how many days the game will last... kinda scummy tbh...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

>implying that lynching me isnt going to end in me using my suicide ability tonight


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i mean, implying that not lynching me is going to end in anything other than said ability


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

shut up


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

guh. bandwagon *vote: RedneckPhoenix*

I am what's wrong with the world


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*vote: butterfree*

lol jk i want to actually use that ability


----------



## Manti

I'm pretty sure all of y'all randed wolf

Am I the only villager here?


----------



## Novae

Manti said:


> I'm pretty sure all of y'all randed wolf
> 
> Am I the only villager here?


Wait that’s me


----------



## Eifie

*SHEEP submissions are closed, reveal within the hour.*

*25 hours left for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo

Manti said:


> I'm pretty sure all of y'all randed wolf
> 
> Am I the only villager here?


ILS and Chemist are town, I think.


----------



## Eifie

*D1 Event: TCoDf SHEEP Reveal!*


Let's give it up for our *13* participants!

Butterfree!
Chemist1422!
Hiikaru!
I liek Squirtles!
Keldeo!
Music Dragon!
Panini!
qva!
RedneckPhoenix!
sanderidge!
Sandstone-Shadow!
Stryke!
Superbird!



Spoiler: Q1: Name a player in this game.



*Butterfree - 3*
Keldeo
RedneckPhoenix
Superbird

*Keldeo - 3*
Chemist1422
I liek Squirtles
Panini

*Music Dragon - 3*
Hiikaru
Music Dragon
qva

*Aces - 1*
*Eifie* - sanderidge
*Negrek* - Stryke
*Panini* - Butterfree
*RedneckPhoenix* - Sandstone-Shadow





Spoiler: Q2: Name an ASB referee (Negrek scores 0).



*Eifie - 3*
Chemist1422
Keldeo
Sandstone-Shadow

*Trinket - 2*
I liek Squirtles
Panini

*Aces - 1*
*I liek Squirtles* - Superbird
*Keldeo* - sanderidge
*MF* - qva
*Music Dragon* - Music Dragon
*qva* - Butterfree
*RedneckPhoenix* - Stryke

*Negrek - 0*
Hiikaru
RedneckPhoenix ("Negrek 2: Electric Boogaloo")





Spoiler: Q3: Who would win a rap battle between the tcodf moderators?



*Music Dragon - 3*
Hiikaru
Music Dragon
Sandstone-Shadow

*Butterfree - 2*
Chemist1422 ("DJ B-Free")
Keldeo

*Negrek - 2*
I liek Squirtles
Stryke

*Tailsy - 2*
Panini
qva

*ultraviolet - 2*
Butterfree
Superbird

*Aces - 1*
*Nobody, they're all nerds* - RedneckPhoenix
*opaltiger* - sanderidge

(Music Dragon isn't even a mod lmao)
(Tailsy is one of a few objectively correct choices so it's hilarious that Panini of all people guessed her)





Spoiler: Q4: Which was the best tcod April Fools joke?



*TCOD Solutions - 9*
Butterfree
Chemist1422
Keldeo
Music Dragon
Panini
RedneckPhoenix
sanderidge
Sandstone-Shadow
Superbird

*Sutoraiku High - 2*
I liek Squirtles
qva

*Aces - 1*
*Homestuck layout* - Hiikaru
*Negrek* - Stryke

(I thought Sutoraiku High was going to be the obvious winner tbh)





Spoiler: Q5: What forum style do you use?



*Roar of Time - 4*
Butterfree
Chemist1422
I liek Squirtles
qva

*Bachuru - 3*
Hiikaru
Panini
Sandstone-Shadow

*Minimal Dewgong - 2*
Keldeo
sanderidge

*Scyther Slash - 2*
RedneckPhoenix
Superbird (rip, he actually uses Bachuru)

*Aces - 1*
*Axe-Murderer* - Music Dragon (of course)
*Negrek* - Stryke





Spoiler: Q6: Name a country that a tcodf member lives in.



*Iceland - 6*
Butterfree
Hiikaru
Panini
RedneckPhoenix
qva
Superbird

*USA - 3*
Chemist1422
Keldeo
I liek Squirtles

*Sweden - 2*
Music Dragon
sanderidge

*Aces - 1*
*Canada* - Sandstone-Shadow
*Negrek* - Stryke





Spoiler: Q7: Name a tcodf moderator that you'd be afraid to face in a fight.



*Negrek - 5*
Butterfree
Music Dragon
Sandstone-Shadow
Stryke
Superbird

*ultraviolet - 3*
Hiikaru
qva
sanderidge

*Aces - 1*
*Butterfree* - Keldeo
*Kratos Aurion* - Panini
*Literally all of them* - Chemist1422
*None. I am unkillable.* - RedneckPhoenix
*opaltiger* - I liek Squirtles





Spoiler: Q8: Name a Pokémon region.



*Kanto - 4*
Hiikaru
Keldeo
Panini
RedneckPhoenix

*Hoenn - 2*
Butterfree
qva

*Orre - 2*
Music Dragon
Superbird

*Sinnoh - 2*
I liek Squirtles
Sandstone-Shadow

*Aces - 1*
*Alola* - sanderidge
*Kalos* - Chemist1422
*Negrek* - Stryke





Spoiler: Q9: Name a mafia role.



*Cop - 3*
Chemist1422
Keldeo
Panini

*Mafia goon - 2*
RedneckPhoenix
Sandstone-Shadow

*Villager - 2*
Butterfree
Hiikaru

*Aces - 1*
*Doctor* - I liek Squirtles
*Mason* - Superbird
*Neapolitan* - qva
*Negrek* - Stryke
*Pagliacci* - Music Dragon
*The Godfather (1972)* - sanderidge





Spoiler: Q10: What's your favourite Pokémon?



*Pikachu - 3*
Hiikaru
Keldeo
sanderidge

*Scyther - 3*
Butterfree
qva
RedneckPhoenix

*Aces - 1*





 - Music Dragon
*Charizard* - Sandstone-Shadow
*Dragonite* - Superbird
*Flygon* - Panini
*Negrek* - Stryke
*Shinx* - Chemist1422
*Squirtle* - I liek Squirtles

(c'mon guys, Scyther was supposed to be a gimme here)


  And the results are in!

With a grand total of 35 points, our winner is...
...
...


Spoiler: winner



Butterfree, as it should be!


 The runner-up, with 34 points, is...
...
...


Spoiler: runner-up



Our guest, Panini, who deserves a prize as well for her expert sheeping!


 They will both receive their prizes by PM shortly!



Spoiler: Full Results



Butterfree - 35
Panini - 34
Keldeo - 33
Superbird - 32
RedneckPhoenix - 31
Sandstone-Shadow - 30
Chemist1422 - 30
Music Dragon - 28
Hiikaru - 28
qva - 27
sanderidge - 24
I liek Squirtles - 21
Stryke - 15 (sadly, submitting "Negrek" as an answer for every question does not get you that many points!)



*You may now talk about the event in the thread.*

*24 hours remaining in the day.*


----------



## Keldeo

Spoiler: SHEEP overlaps












Guys, it looks like Chemist and Keldeo are w/w and talked about this in their private thread.


----------



## kyeugh

oh my god i can't believe you all placed tcod solutions above sutoraiku?? what the hell guys.  and andrea isn't even a moderator??? leaked picture of y'all filling out the sheep:


----------



## Keldeo

qva said:


> oh my god i can't believe you all placed tcod solutions above sutoraiku?? what the hell guys.  and andrea isn't even a moderator??? leaked picture of y'all filling out the sheep:


Hey, the question was "Who would win a rap battle between the tcodf moderators?" and not "Which tcodf moderator would win a rap battle between the tcodf moderators?"


----------



## Hiikaru

i feel good about my results

28 points is still a passing grade

i don't remember putting music dragon down as a mod.
 whoops


----------



## Hiikaru

keldeo i like your graph. i think that if butterfree gets cleared we should vote chem and keldeo for lynch. the evidence is stacking up against them

also mangoes aren't even that good


----------



## Hiikaru

why is butterfree the only person to match with me

get out of my head


----------



## kyeugh

keldeo those mean the same thing.  saying things that are confusing or untrue is scummy.


----------



## kyeugh

i think we should lynch hiikaru for saying mangoes aren't that good

*Vote: Hiikaru*


----------



## Keldeo

No, I don't think you understand. I'm saying that MD would join the rap battle anyway and win.


----------



## Hiikaru

butterfree hates all fruit including mangoes so that's technically worse

@keldeo all i care about now is achieving 200 posts day 1 so if you let me down i'm lynching you


----------



## Hiikaru

Keldeo said:


> Hey, the question was "Who would win a rap battle between the tcodf moderators?" and not "Which tcodf moderator would win a rap battle between the tcodf moderators?"


this is retroactively my justification as well

(i think i just didn't read)


----------



## Panini

NO WAY


----------



## kyeugh

Keldeo said:


> No, I don't think you understand. I'm saying that MD would join the rap battle anyway and win.






Hi folks, Peter Griffin here.  Skylar couldn't be here today, but I saw her computer open and couldn't help myself but to explain this oh-so tricky predicament I saw unfolding before my very eyes!  You see, a plurality of respondent's to Eifie's SHEEP test indicated that Adriana "Music" Dragon would win a rap battle between TCoDf (a forum for Scandinavian mafia-players) moderators.  This seems acceptable at first glance, but in order to fully understand this issue, we must consider what a "rap battle between TCoDf moderators" would constitute.  In particular, strictly speaking, it doesn't make sense that someone who is not a TCoDf moderator should be able to participate at all.  However, even if a non-moderator did participate, it would be nonsensical to allow that participant to _win_ the competition, as they did not meet the standards for participation in the first place.  This makes Arianna "Music" Dragon a nonsensical answer to the originally posed question, by extension.  Keldeo asserts that Acanthocybium "Music" Dragon should count as a valid answer despite this reasoning.  In order for this to be true, it would require us to operate under a different understanding of what, exactly, the TCoDf Moderator Rap Battle constitutes.  In this hypothetical world conducive to Active Galactic Nucleus "Music" Dragon's victory, any participant would be eligible to win the battle.  Still, as discussed earlier, this is antithetical to the rap battle's specification as a "TCoDf Moderator Rap Battle," as in reality the rap battle is open to all.  However, since we know from the wording of the question that the rap battle's participants are indeed limited to the moderators of TCoDf, as indicated by the phrase "between TCoDf moderators," we know this not to be true, thus making Keldeo's interpretation incorrect.

It's important to note that Keldeo is attempting to convince others of the validity of Aphrodite "Music" Dragon as a correct answer, even if it requires rejecting that which we know to be true for certain.  This manipulative tactic is not employed by villagers who may speak freely in earnest, but rather by wolves who must win others to their side through deceit.  Because Keldeo did not select Amnesiac "Music" Dragon as an answer himself, we must conclude that he is attempting to cover for his fellow werescumiosimate— one of Hiikaru, Music Dragon, and Sandstone-Shadow.  In this case, Hiikaru is the most probable choice, because he has stated that he dislikes mangoes, which makes no sense logically, and is likely just trying to distance himself from his fellow mafiosiwolf, Keldeo the Mangomonger.  In conclusion, we can say with 100% certainty based on this spurious exchange that the wolf team is Hiikaru and Keldeo, and we should begin lynching them as soon as possible to ensure a prompt victory for the rest of the benevolent players.

This is Peter Griffin, signing off.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'm a n g e r y because I almost put down tcod solutions
I also use bachuru but I thought RoT would be more popular...

anyways my vote stays firmly for Butterfree because I'm salty over the sheep



qva said:


> fambly guy​



I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to qva again.​


----------



## Keldeo

Thank you, Peter.


----------



## kyeugh

god, i just blacked out for a minute.  what's going on?  did we lynch hiikaru yet?


----------



## Panini

Keldeo said:


> Spoiler: SHEEP overlaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, it looks like Chemist and Keldeo are w/w and talked about this in their private thread.








*
Vote: Keldeo*


----------



## Panini

Oh my graph failed:


----------



## Panini

Sidenote: Keldeo probably not w/w with Chem because:
a)



Spoiler: this is a town!chem mood






Chemist1422 said:


> What





Chemist1422 said:


> Double what
> 
> Just because I'm tempted to do something doesn't mean I have to do it
> 
> It's something I expressed notice of and considered voting, but decided against it





Chemist1422 said:


> Oh wait that's a serious response I can't do that here





b) Frequency of needlessly defending vs liklihood actually partnered is also an exponential graph (Unless this is potent WIFOM and I'm a dunce)

Here's a joke so I don't get modkilled: What’s red and bad for your teeth?


Spoiler: WOW!



A brick


----------



## Panini

RNP is a big 'ol triple B for me

Bad

Bandwagon,

Baby!


----------



## kyeugh

hm...  no one else is saying it, so i guess i will.  panini, that joke was really bad, and i think your lack of joke cover here is making you look really scummy.  plus, keldeo is laying quite a lot of joke cover of his own, and you don't seem to think it's funny, which is also a classic scum characteristic.

*Vote: Panini*


----------



## Keldeo

I'm capable of top posting by more than double / clicking "Post Quick Reply" on half the crap I've posted approximately never if I have teammates to meme with in private.


----------



## Keldeo

ILS is probably town for offering up his info on qva and derping about the n0 kill.

Panini and Hiikaru are towny for playing the game. 

Chemist and maybe qva can be town too for sort by postcount and a few tonal markers.

I don't think RNP is lying about his role, and his reaction to my vote was also decent.


----------



## Keldeo

idk about MD, Manti, Butterfree. Hovering on the edge of the not today zone, I guess.

sande, Sandstone-Shadow, Stryke haven't posted too much, but they said they'd be busy or usually don't post all too much.


----------



## Keldeo

There's probably at least one mafia in 137, but I'm already taking this game a lot more seriously than I should be so I'm not really going to think about it.

I kind of don't want to kill anyone because you are all seriously really funny.


----------



## Keldeo

This has been Totally Not A Wallpost Spread Out To Make It Look Less Like A Wallpost. I'm your host, Keldeo, and I don't have a punchline here.


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> hm...  no one else is saying it, so i guess i will.  panini, that joke was really bad, and i think your lack of joke cover here is making you look really scummy.  plus, keldeo is laying quite a lot of joke cover of his own, and you don't seem to think it's funny, which is also a classic scum characteristic.
> 
> *Vote: Panini*


:O(


----------



## Keldeo

Keldeo said:


> I don't think RNP is lying about his role, and his reaction to my vote was also decent.


I think I've played about three games with town RNP where he revealed his role really early, actually.


----------



## kyeugh

hey, wait a minute, i know what you're up to, keldeo!   you're trying to get us to 200 posts in d1 single-handedly... because hiikaru said he would KILL you in p124 if you didn't.  and you don't want to die because... you're a wolf!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keldeo

Who's the character in your avatar, Panini?


----------



## Panini

Here's my reads:


Spoiler: Very Important!!


----------



## Keldeo

Oh, that's a really good point about sanderidge, Panini. I didn't consider that.


----------



## kyeugh

wow, i think that chart might be hiikaru's insult generation matrix?  are you two in cahoots!?


----------



## Keldeo

qva said:


> wow, i think that chart might be hiikaru's insult generation matrix?  are you two in cahoots!?


Look at this nogoodnik.


----------



## kyeugh

Keldeo said:


> Look at this nogoodnik.


now listen here, you loamy galoot.


----------



## Panini

Keldeo said:


> Who's the character in your avatar, Panini?


(I can't really joke about this so these brackets are to show I'm taking my clown nose off for a second

It's an OC I drew that I play in a Stars Without Number campaign, her name's Jing-fei, she's a tech specialist c:)


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> wow, i think that chart might be hiikaru's insult generation matrix?  are you two in cahoots!?


Hiikaru's _what now_


----------



## Panini

Keldeo said:


> Oh, that's a really good point about sanderidge, Panini. I didn't consider that.


Thanks, personally I think it's my hottest and best take. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Keldeo

Oh, nice! That's really cool, Panini.

*Vote: Butterfree*

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> Hiikaru's _what now_


i accidentally called someone a loamy silt as an insult once


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm losing track of all of the opinions 

q is too wild and accusatory to be town (q/butterfree mafia duo trying to be subtle in their attempts to kill the most useful town member, me)

panini is too helpful to be mafia so i'm anti-voting panini

we don't know how many wolves there are so i don't think we can guarantee that wolves are distressed by death


----------



## Hiikaru

eifie can you update the votes


----------



## Hiikaru

it makes me sad that just playing is considered towny


----------



## Hiikaru

Keldeo said:


> There's probably at least one mafia in 137, but I'm already taking this game a lot more seriously than I should be so I'm not really going to think about it.
> 
> I kind of don't want to kill anyone because you are all seriously really funny.


if you were a real wolf you'd understand that sacrifices must be made


----------



## Keldeo

Hiikaru said:


> it makes me sad that just playing is considered towny


Sorry, it's not really just that you're playing and I don't mean to say that other people aren't playing the game! It's that your posts and logic feel reasonable and good on a level I'm not sure how to explain.

that's enough taking the game seriously - shitposts only tomorrow, promise.


----------



## Hiikaru

Keldeo said:


> Sorry, it's not really just that you're playing and I don't mean to say that other people aren't playing the game! It's that your posts and logic feel reasonable and good on a level I'm not sure how to explain.
> 
> that's enough taking the game seriously - shitposts only tomorrow, promise.


makes sense

actually, now that i think about it, people normally think playing the game is wolfy and that being silent is town

am i being unserious enough

i'm unable to tell and i still don't understand joke cover despite reading it


----------



## Hiikaru

160 posts


----------



## Stryke

I too have commentary



Spoiler: zrfxgk


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

eifie you traitor you said we would get points for making you laugh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

in reparations for that fact i have been authorized by the mod to advertise my shitty ms paint horseshit.



are you tired of your forum games making sense?


"man, i type "get the egg" and i ACTUALLY get the egg? lame."




are you tired of good art?

"all these colors hurt my sensitive ocular orbs"


do you sorta like capybaras


"my 5th favorite rodent"



then come on down to Bumbletrek, a place where all or most of your dreams can become a reality. u wont find shit like this on mafiauniverse. 

our motto is "please don't leave the art gets slightly better after the first page"


just listen to these satisfied customer testimonies!


"what the fuck are you talking about"
"that capybara looks in pain"
"tell the mod to stop fooling around and let us use the keys like a normal person"


drop by bumbletrek today


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

redneckphoenix is not licensed to practice medicine. bumbletrek is not a cult. upload schedules are sporadic. side effects include nausea, headaches, ants, uncontrollable hiccups, heart attacks, all the bones in your body melting, death, super death, and hyperdeath. do not take in oxygen while reading bumbletrek


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> eifie you traitor you said we would get points for making you laugh


you didn't make me laugh tho

OHHHHH SNAP


----------



## Eifie

late for my meeting because I wanted to post an updated votecount, AMA

*Current Votecount*

*Butterfree (4)*: Hiikaru (#54), I liek Squirtles (#73), RedneckPhoenix (#109), Keldeo (#153)
*RedneckPhoenix (2)*: Stryke (#91), Sandstone-Shadow (#108)
*Keldeo (2)*: Chemist1422 (#94), Panini (#131)
*Chemist1422 (1)*: Butterfree (#80)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*Panini (1)*: qva (#135)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Manti

*~14.5 hours remaining.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix




----------



## RedneckPhoenix

^night 2 of eifie's mafia game, 2019, colorized


----------



## Novae

RedneckPhoenix said:


> ^night 2 of eifie's mafia game, 2019, colorized


How do you colorize something at night


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> you didn't make me laugh tho
> 
> OHHHHH SNAP


#savagemod


----------



## Hiikaru

where are sand and manti


----------



## Hiikaru

eifie do you do the vote count manually or do you have a script

because if you don't have a script, you should get a script


----------



## Eifie

Hiikaru said:


> eifie do you do the vote count manually or do you have a script
> 
> because if you don't have a script, you should get a script


being a computer scientist who hates programming is suffering


----------



## Manti

It's gonna be one ofc those games where I don't place a vote for the first three days I can feel it


----------



## Hiikaru

Eifie said:


> being a computer scientist who hates programming is suffering


why are you like this

why don't you just pay me like $2 to write it


----------



## Hiikaru

Manti said:


> It's gonna be one ofc those games where I don't place a vote for the first three days I can feel it



you're literally in control of this


----------



## Manti

Hiikaru said:


> you're literally in control of this


Am I tho


----------



## Novae

Manti said:


> Am I tho


=)


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Keldeo

Actually Manti can be town today. Good avatar.


----------



## Keldeo

20 more posts until we beat TV Tropes Mafia!


----------



## Manti

Keldeo said:


>


That Mantichora guy sounds really smart


----------



## Manti

You open your role PM.

“Mafia Goon”.

Your eyes drift down to your partners. The resident D1 lynch; the guy who, yesterday, was unbanned after “unspecified CoC violations”; and someone with 3 total posts named “SuccDragon” who does not even have a profile picture. In that moment you consider just subbing out. This cannot be worth it. Glancing at your inbox you cringe as you see a series of PMs from a Flake Moderator inquiring about your recent string of substitutions. You remember that you are on your final warning. Do you risk it? Is a three months signup ban worth dodging this trainwreck?

To take your mind off things you open up Thingyman’s*The Art of Power Wolfing*when SuccDragon slides into your DMs. “Where are you?” they inquire. You are decided. No one could convince you to play this game.

You begin writing a detailed private message to the host about how your dog is on fire and you will, although it breaks your heart, have to be replaced. Half done, you drop your phone into the workplace toilet for the fourth time that week when it navigates itself to something you have never seen before: Mantichora’s*Practical Guide to Open Wolfing. Perhaps that living legend of a mafia player could salvage this game for you? You ask yourself, “What would Mantichora do?”


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Mantichora would lynch Mantichora once Butterfree is dead


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> 20 more posts until we beat TV Tropes Mafia!


----------



## Butterfree

Hi why are people voting me again


----------



## Butterfree

Also I was sorely tempted to go with Music Dragon as the winner of the rap battle in spite of being well aware that she wasn't a mod, precisely because I thought she might get votes in spite of this, but I chickened out and failed, I am sorry for not creaming you all even more than I did


----------



## Butterfree

My brain is powerfully reading Keldeo's spreadsheet of sheep answer overlaps as mafia having a laugh at their own obviousness, perhaps to preempt anyone else making such an analysis. This may be the ultimate wine in front of me, but I submit that I don't drink and so am immune to such shenanigans.


----------



## sanderidge

hello friends i have visited a doctor for my ailment (lack of sense of humor) and i have been told to go see the great clown pagliacci does anyone know where i can get tickets


----------



## Keldeo

Butterfree said:


> My brain is powerfully reading Keldeo's spreadsheet of sheep answer overlaps as mafia having a laugh at their own obviousness, perhaps to preempt anyone else making such an analysis. This may be the ultimate wine in front of me, but I submit that I don't drink and so am immune to such shenanigans.


Nah, I made the sheet thinking it would be cool to make some sick event reads, and then it turned out that the most overlaps were an impossible team.


----------



## sanderidge

also the chart about loamy silt is 10/10 because it makes me 100% sand and that is #truefactz

and im lowkey >:( that i didn't put bachuru which i actually use. oh well

ALSO i am not convinced re: voting!!! although i guess that is bc i am used to tcod's Do Nothing D1. 

i suffer a dearth of memes please instead have the fact that the average deer can jump higher than the average house, because of their strong hind legs and the fact that an average house cannot jump


----------



## sanderidge

although it really doesn't benefit town to just do nothing d1? why is that even a thing here?

HEY WE'RE CLOSE TO 200 let's get it


----------



## Manti

These are rookie post numbers

Pump them up


----------



## Eifie

WITH THIS POST MY DUMBASS MEME GAME OUTPOSTS TCODF'S ICONIC TV TROPES MAFIA D1

I'D LIKE TO THANK THE ACADEMY


----------



## Music Dragon

sanderidge said:


> hello friends i have visited a doctor for my ailment (lack of sense of humor) and i have been told to go see the great clown pagliacci does anyone know where i can get tickets


Very good mafia play! Trying to trick Pagliacci into claiming early. Nice! We've got this, easy.


----------



## Manti

How do I delete someone else's post


----------



## Keldeo

Spoiler: big


----------



## kyeugh

sanderidge said:


> ALSO i am not convinced re: voting!!! although i guess that is bc i am used to tcod's Do Nothing D1.


p sure we have to lynch, right? 



sanderidge said:


> i suffer a dearth of memes please instead have the fact that the average deer can jump higher than the average house, because of their strong hind legs and the fact that an average house cannot jump


*Vote: sanderidge*


----------



## sanderidge

qva said:


> p sure we have to lynch, right?


yes i think it is Mandatory or else we are submitted to Eifie's Funtastic Roulette of Death



Music Dragon said:


> Very good mafia play! Trying to trick Pagliacci into claiming early. Nice! We've got this, easy.


oh no i have been caught


----------



## Music Dragon

sanderidge said:


> yes i think it is Mandatory or else we are submitted to Eifie's Funtastic Roulette of Death


Ooooh!

*Vote: Eifie's Funtastic Roulette of Death*


----------



## Hiikaru

Manti said:


> Am I tho


presumably


----------



## Hiikaru

Butterfree said:


> Hi why are people voting me again


idk i'm getting tempted to backpedal on the basis that you're an active member


----------



## Hiikaru

Butterfree said:


> My brain is powerfully reading Keldeo's spreadsheet of sheep answer overlaps as mafia having a laugh at their own obviousness, perhaps to preempt anyone else making such an analysis. This may be the ultimate wine in front of me, but I submit that I don't drink and so am immune to such shenanigans.


this is a pretty good theory and i'm losing interest in my differences with butterfree

when does day phase end again


----------



## Eifie

Hiikaru said:


> this is a pretty good theory and i'm losing interest in my differences with butterfree
> 
> when does day phase end again


5.5 hours.


----------



## Hiikaru

Eifie said:


> 5.5 hours.


petition for more time


----------



## Hiikaru

petition 2 for another _manual_ vote count


----------



## Hiikaru

why can't you guys post when it's convenient for me personally

i have to go back to work now


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Butterfree (4)*: Hiikaru (#54), I liek Squirtles (#73), RedneckPhoenix (#109), Keldeo (#153)
*RedneckPhoenix (2)*: Stryke (#91), Sandstone-Shadow (#108)
*Keldeo (2)*: Chemist1422 (#94), Panini (#131)
*Chemist1422 (1)*: Butterfree (#80)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*sanderidge (1)*: qva (#199)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Manti

*Day ends at 11pm EST.*

idk about extending day phases, do a lot of people want it


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

hell no


----------



## Novae

I should probably play the game now shouldn't I

though I'm kinda comfortable where my vote is and don't really feel like tryharding enough to change it

we could just meme instead


----------



## Keldeo

Chemist1422 said:


> though I'm kinda comfortable where my vote is and don't really feel like tryharding enough to change it





Keldeo said:


> I'm capable of top posting by more than double / clicking "Post Quick Reply" on half the crap I've posted approximately never if I have teammates to meme with in private.


Guess again or pass.


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> Guess again or pass.


*Eifie*


----------



## Keldeo

*Eifie is the assassin*

gg


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> *Eifie is the assassin*
> 
> gg


eifie if you win a UT bet against me in champs that may or may not currently exist you have to change the UT to "sucks at codenames"

okay


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## RedneckPhoenix

yall suck


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

you people using minimal dewgong, too


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Butterfree

Okay, I'm just going to *Vote: Keldeo* at this point, since my current theory is he and Chemist are both Pagliacci and Keldeo has more votes


----------



## Keldeo

Aren’t you supposed to keep Pagliacci alive?


----------



## Panini

Pagliacci is more of a concept. Like Spiderman.

Anyone can wear the facepaint.


----------



## Panini

It seems kind of confusing because Music Dragon is simultaneously always Pagliacci claiming and yet maintains the Pagliacci cover for the true Pagliacci, which may or may not indeed be MD, but on the off chance MD is Pagliacci you'd never know it because the WIFOM (Wig In Front Of Me) is so strong.


----------



## Novae

Panini said:


> It seems kind of confusing because Music Dragon is simultaneously always Pagliacci claiming and yet maintains the Pagliacci cover for the true Pagliacci, which may or may not indeed be MD, but on the off chance MD is Pagliacci you'd never know it because the WIFOM (Wig In Front Of Me) is so strong.


The correct answer to that is to vote the host


----------



## Manti

Mechanically speaking I'm the best lynch right now :sunglasses:


----------



## Manti

I even killed the game thread :scared:


----------



## Keldeo

Manti said:


> Mechanically speaking I'm the best lynch right now :sunglasses:


Let's give Manti another day here


----------



## Butterfree

So like, can we not lynch me as a joke? If you're going to keep your vote on me here plz actually mean it, I am having fun and would rather not be lynched D1 because nobody bothered to unvote. >:|


----------



## kyeugh

is there any other reason to lynch anyone at this point?


----------



## Keldeo

Butterfree said:


> So like, can we not lynch me as a joke? If you're going to keep your vote on me here plz actually mean it, I am having fun and would rather not be lynched D1 because nobody bothered to unvote. >:|


Who would you rather kill? Me?


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> is there any other reason to lynch anyone at this point?


The meme train cannot be stopped


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

no extensions! NO! we must kill butterfree, this is, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very different from how she reacted to being voted in tcodfia.


also i just want to use my win condition. the win condition being GUN


----------



## kyeugh

win condition?  are you third party?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

no, i'm town, but my personal win condition is to commit sudoku tonight


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

because what is funnier than dumbasses hurting themselves


----------



## Keldeo

Is this like Third-Party Party Mafia all over again or is that just a self-imposed goal?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Unvote Butterfree* to give her chances to post more funny memes


----------



## Keldeo

I'd be okay with sande/Butterfree wagons.

*Vote: sanderidge*

I'll switch back onto Butterfree if needed to self-pres, because just on a mechanical level it's going to be a lot funnier the later I die.


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> I'd be okay with sande/Butterfree wagons.
> 
> *Vote: sanderidge*
> 
> I'll switch back onto Butterfree if needed to self-pres, because just on a mechanical level it's going to be a lot funnier the later I die.


I'm scared


----------



## Keldeo

Chemist1422 said:


> I'm scared


----------



## Novae

LEVEL UP!

You are now CONCERNED!


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Keldeo (3)*: Chemist1422 (#94), Panini (#131), Butterfree (#221)
*Butterfree (2)*: Hiikaru (#54), RedneckPhoenix (#109)
*RedneckPhoenix (2)*: Stryke (#91), Sandstone-Shadow (#108)
*sanderidge (2)*: qva (#199), Keldeo (#239)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Manti, I liek Squirtles (#238)

*~45 minutes left.*


----------



## Novae

meep


----------



## Manti

Redneck is selfresloving, otherwise I'd lynch him here.

sanderidge is a good vote because they haven't really posted anything of import yet, in a different way than someone like me.

Keldeo lynch d1 here is bad for mechanic raisins 

qva is fine in italics

Sandstone-Shadow has 2 posts in 48h, they can get d1 lynched then no one feels bad :)

too lazy to keep going down the list, not gonna vote chem either


----------



## Manti

Chemist I know you're probs 3p here but dont stab me in the night pls :)


----------



## Keldeo

I'd feel bad lynching Sandstone because she's sick :(


----------



## Manti

Keldeo said:


> I'd feel bad lynching Sandstone because she's sick :(


lynching low posters is a time honoured tradition where im from :sunglasses:


----------



## Manti

*Vote: sanderidge *

for now in italics


----------



## Manti

Manti said:


> Chemist I know you're probs 3p here but dont stab me in the night pls :)


this is a lost wolf soft


----------



## Keldeo

Manti said:


> this is a lost wolf soft


Dude I already softed lost wolf to Chemist


----------



## Novae

Manti said:


> Chemist I know you're probs 3p here but dont stab me in the night pls :)


I won't

I'm not even a killing 3p

I'm not confirming whether I'm 3p or not though


----------



## Novae

Manti said:


> this is a lost wolf soft





Keldeo said:


> Dude I already softed lost wolf to Chemist


Spicy tinfoil: one of these two is actually lost wolf who knows the team trying to fake spew me wolf

Food for thonk


----------



## Manti

Keldeo said:


> Dude I already softed lost wolf to Chemist


OH GOD OH FUCK


----------



## Keldeo

All of the avatars on this page are some combination of blue/green/yellow/brown. Pretty pleasing to scroll around.


----------



## Keldeo

We've outposted the first two days of Meowfia now, by the way.


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Keldeo (3)*: Chemist1422 (#94), Panini (#131), Butterfree (#221)
*sanderidge (3)*: qva (#199), Keldeo (#239), Manti (#249)
*Butterfree (2)*: Hiikaru (#54), RedneckPhoenix (#109)
*RedneckPhoenix (2)*: Stryke (#91), Sandstone-Shadow (#108)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, I liek Squirtles (#238)


----------



## Manti

Chemist1422 said:


> Spicy tinfoil: one of these two is actually lost wolf who knows the team trying to fake spew me wolf
> 
> Food for thonk


----------



## Manti

so are ties randed or what


----------



## Manti

Manti said:


>


this is my third greatest creation tbh


----------



## Keldeo

Ties are randed, yeah.

What are your second greatest and greatest creations?


----------



## Novae

Manti said:


>


:fyeef:


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> Ties are randed, yeah.
> 
> What are your second greatest and greatest creations?


that is

Not a question you want answered I think


----------



## Manti

Chemist1422 said:


> :fyeef:


----------



## Manti




----------



## Manti

Manti said:


>


I didn't make this one


----------



## Manti

howtoplaycop.gif



Spoiler












I got lynched as cop in a new player game


----------



## Manti

how tf i use the spoiler tag

also someone else post so i dont get slammed for multi-posting please


----------



## Keldeo

Use 



Spoiler: something



instead of 



Spoiler






Spoiler



does this: spoiled text


----------



## Keldeo

Place a vote on me or sande, Stryke?


----------



## Manti

Spoiler: something



somethingsomethingsomething


----------



## Manti

Keldeo said:


> Place a vote on me or sande, Stryke?


Or Pheonix, or Butterfree


----------



## Keldeo

Manti said:


> Or Pheonix, or Butterfree


Also @ILS.


----------



## Keldeo

Keldeo said:


> Also @ILS.


meaning I'd like ILS to place a vote, not that he should be voted.


----------



## Manti

Keldeo said:


> meaning I'd like ILS to place a vote, not that he should be voted.


whynotboth.gif


----------



## Keldeo

Manti said:


> whynotboth.gif


Because I think he's town.


----------



## Manti

Keldeo said:


> Because I think he's town.


lynching town on d1 is good luck


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Vote: Manti* for trying to start a squirtleswagon


----------



## Hiikaru

oh the butterfree majority has passed

that's fine i guess

she'll probably just kill me in the night for mentioning fruits

keldeo there's like 10 minutes of daylight left, are you just gonna let yourself die


----------



## Keldeo

I'd prefer to not die here, no.


----------



## Manti

I liek Squirtles said:


> *Vote: Manti* for trying to start a squirtleswagon


----------



## Hiikaru

well what are you gonna do about it


----------



## Keldeo

Would you vote sanderidge?


----------



## Hiikaru

new theory: keldeo has an anti-lynch ability so that's why he doesn't care


----------



## Keldeo

I've already defended myself and I don't really want to put more effort into it.


----------



## Hiikaru

oh yeah that's a mathematical option


----------



## Hiikaru

uhhh


----------



## Hiikaru

ok you've persuaded me but you're on thin ice

*Vote: sanderidge*


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*sanderidge (4)*: qva (#199), Keldeo (#239), Manti (#249), Hiikaru (#288)
*Keldeo (3)*: Chemist1422 (#94), Panini (#131), Butterfree (#221)
*RedneckPhoenix (2)*: Stryke (#91), Sandstone-Shadow (#108)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*Manti (1)*: I liek Squirtles (#278)
*Butterfree (1)*: RedneckPhoenix (#109)
*Not voting*: sanderidge


----------



## Keldeo

Uh, sorry, what did I convince you of?


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm persuaded mainly because it's dramatic to do it at the last minute

which is important to me

as someone with a mafia role that thrives on drama


----------



## Hiikaru

you convinced me to vote for sanderidge


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## Hiikaru

(i don't actually remember my role title exactly)

(i'm just assuming i should be dramatic)


----------



## Keldeo

How did I convince you of that? By asking you to vote?


----------



## Hiikaru

but i could still vote for anyone else and leave it up to fate. i have three more minutes to do this

no two minutes


----------



## Hiikaru

yeah it was very persuasive


----------



## Hiikaru

you seem upset that i'm letting you live


----------



## sanderidge

wow seeing as im gonna die ive got three things & they're Give Fruit, Save Someone, and Tracking. bye friends


----------



## Keldeo

Hey, sande's here.

I'm sorry if you're town, sande.


----------



## Hiikaru

last minute

goodnight tcod


----------



## Keldeo

Dang, that actually sounds useful.


----------



## Eifie

*stop posting plz*


----------



## Eifie

*Final Votecount*

*sanderidge (4)*: qva (#199), Keldeo (#239), Manti (#249), Hiikaru (#288)
*Keldeo (3)*: Chemist1422 (#94), Panini (#131), Butterfree (#221)
*RedneckPhoenix (2)*: Stryke (#91), Sandstone-Shadow (#108)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#30)
*Manti (1)*: I liek Squirtles (#278)
*Butterfree (1)*: RedneckPhoenix (#109)
*Not voting*: sanderidge

*sanderidge* was lynched.

jk, *Keldeo* was lynched instead! He was:


Spoiler: Keldeo's role



You are *King Fumblefingers* and you are a member of the *lol keldeo* faction. For purposes of win conditions, you are considered a threat to both the *town* and the *mafia* (even though you're basically totally nonthreatening and your role is a complete joke).

As king of the realm, you are privy to the *Classified Information* that all the other roles in this game are a bunch of bullshit taken from a random generator because Eifie thought it would be hilarious to make a bastard game where everyone thinks their roles might do something but it turns out they're all mostly meaningless. You also know that nothing bad will actually happen if people claim their roles. If you mention or hint at this information to anyone you will be immediately modkilled and lose the game.

You also really like fruit. You know that there are other abilities in the game besides your own that can give out pieces of fruit. If at any point in the game each living player (including yourself) possesses at least one piece of fruit, you will win and leave the game victorious. You cannot win the game while dead.

You are in charge of King Fumblefingers' Guard. At the start of the game you are the only member. Members of the Guard have a private chat ([URL REDACTED]) which they may use to communicate at any time. The Guard chat is anonymous: members will not know each other's names and must post in it using only their role names. For example, you must use the name King Fumblefingers when you post in the Guard chat. (You are not required to put in any additional effort to hide your identity.) If you die or leave the game, the Guard will be disbanded.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Trick*: Once per night, you may give out one piece of fruit to a random player for each living member of King Fumblefingers' Guard.
 *Redistribute**: Once per night, you may take a piece of fruit from your target and give it to someone else. That someone else may be yourself.
 _Passive_: At the end of each night, a random living player will be added to King Fumblefingers' Guard. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)
 _Passive_: At the end of each day and night, you will be told how many pieces of fruit each player possesses at that time. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)
 _Passive_: The first time you would die (including by lynch), if you are in possession of at least one piece of fruit, you will drop all your fruit instead of dying. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)




*It is now Night 1. You have 22 hours (until Tuesday, May 7th, 9pm EST) to submit night actions.*

*Day 2 will start on Tuesday, May 7th, at 10pm EST.*

(sorry for making the night an hour short again but I don't want to keep having to do stuff at 11pm)


----------



## Keldeo

Good thing my death is +EF (Expected Funniness) for town.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eifie

Oh, also prizes are going out to the players who posted the best joke cover today. You'll be notified by PM if you got one. They are 100% useful prizes, handle with care, for serious players only.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

goodbye motherfuckers


----------



## Eifie

Daybreak!

There is a box.







I sure wonder what's in the box!

...
...
...

Oh, it's just *RedneckPhoenix*.

*RedneckPhoenix* has died. He was:


Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix's role



You are *Convoluted Healer* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform everyone targeting you of your target.
 *Kill**: Once per night you can kill yourself.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the target of your target's target.
 *Gift**: Once during the game you can give this ability to a dead player.



That's okay, you can get over his death by playing in the D2 event! Everyone who enters will win some sort of prize! Whether or not said prize is at all useful, well, that remains to be seen.

*Day 2 Event: TCoDf Presents!*



Spoiler: The Event



For today's event, send me an ~artistic interpretation~ of an iconic tcodf thread/post! It can be a dramatic reading, or a comic, or one of those videos like VM made for Retro Choice Pokémafia, or a shitty MS Paint job, or a dumb meme, or whatever the fuck. It can be as high or low effort as you want.

Some ideas include the time MD received a brain transplant from a sperm whale, or Pokémon Ultraton, or the forum being taken over by a bunch of, uh, extremely interestingly-named bots. Just link me the post and send me the thing.

You can send me your submission over Telegram/Discord if it's easier for uploading the file.

You may collaborate with others on this in the game thread! See here.


Submissions for the event are due by the end of D2, *Friday, May 10th at 10pm EST*.

*It is now Day 2. You have ~72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Novae

Guys I investigated Keldeo and they're lolkeldeo

*/vote Keldeo*


----------



## Stryke

I have nothing better to do in my life so I'm gonna solve the sudoku puzzle in the picture in the next 12 hours


----------



## Novae

The greatest part of the picture is that there are eleven people and eleven living players

High quality attention to detail 10/10 would recommend this game again


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

ooooooo i dreeeeew thaaaaaat


----------



## Novae

RedneckPhoenix said:


> ooooooo i dreeeeew thaaaaaat


oh my goodness it is a ghost

i am spooped


----------



## I liek Squirtles

did. did RNP use his kill night action? I say this because of #307


----------



## Novae

I liek Squirtles said:


> did. did RNP use his kill night action? I say this because of #307


he said he would all day so I'm assuming yes

But there's also a non-zero chance that none of the roles work the way they were intended to


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> ooooooo i dreeeeew thaaaaaat


Yes, RNP draw his death for me and will now stop posting in the thread because he is dead. :p


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Chemist1422 said:


> he said he would all day so I'm assuming yes
> 
> But there's also a non-zero chance that none of the roles work the way they were intended to


I've not posted any joke cover yet because the biggest joke of all is my reading comprehension


----------



## Eifie

*D2 event has been posted, see the start of day post.*


----------



## Hiikaru

break's over guys

ok so rnp presumably killed himself which is fine because he had no useful actions, right

i forgot his actions already and i'm on mobile so it's too much effort to read back

i also accidentally investigated(?) keldeo and can confirm his alignment or whatever was "lolkeldeo"


----------



## Hiikaru

can someone explain joke cover to me

i carefully read the whole thing and came out knowing less about it than i did before


----------



## Novae

Hiikaru said:


> break's over guys
> 
> ok so rnp presumably killed himself which is fine because he had no useful actions, right
> 
> i forgot his actions already and i'm on mobile so it's too much effort to read back
> 
> i also accidentally investigated(?) keldeo and can confirm his alignment or whatever was "lolkeldeo"


wait I did the same

what the heck


----------



## kyeugh

Hiikaru said:


> can someone explain joke cover to me
> 
> i carefully read the whole thing and came out knowing less about it than i did before


hm scummy


----------



## kyeugh

Chemist1422 said:


> wait I did the same
> 
> what the heck


yeah, me too.  did anyone NOT get the keldeo investigation thing?  my initial guess was that someone investigated keldeo and it got redirected somehow, apparently to multiple people... but, um, that doesn't really make sense i guess, because why the hell would anyone investigate keldeo.


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> yeah, me too.  did anyone NOT get the keldeo investigation thing?  my initial guess was that someone investigated keldeo and it got redirected somehow, apparently to multiple people... but, um, that doesn't really make sense i guess, because why the hell would anyone investigate keldeo.


keldeo is dead too is that allowed

is this some hidden mechanic or are we all just idiots

probably both


----------



## kyeugh

by the way, assuming rnp killed himself, i guess that means the mafia failed to kill?  maybe a roleblocker or a healer or something?  no need for whoever that was to claim obviously, but.  nice.


----------



## kyeugh

Chemist1422 said:


> keldeo is dead too is that allowed
> 
> is this some hidden mechanic or are we all just idiots
> 
> probably both


yeah, that's what i'm wondering.  i don't think it was some redirected cop output, because i don't think anyone would actually investigate keldeo on purpose.  it was probably just some meaningless bullshit since everything in this game is fake.


----------



## Novae

today I learned I make bad decisions

I procrastinated a lot and want to die

time to leave and actually do stuff I guess


----------



## Superbird

Stryke said:


> I have nothing better to do in my life so I'm gonna solve the sudoku puzzle in the picture in the next 12 hours


I'll one-up you. I have nothing better to do with my life so I'm gonna beat you to solving the sudoku puzzle despite not even being in this game.

(took like 20 minutes, wasn't that hard)



Spoiler: Solution


----------



## Music Dragon

But Eifie, I already _made_ an artistic interpretation of the Hex Nerd. Do I have to make another one!?


----------



## Music Dragon

Scratch that, I made _two_ artistic interpretations. I'm way ahead of the curve here.


----------



## Eifie

*D2 event update*: lol for a reason I forgot and should not say here let's not do The Dude, use a post/thread on tcodf proper for your artistic interpretations instead. Sperm whale brain is still a great option and I'll edit in some more ideas when I have a chance! Thank you and don't be a murderer.


----------



## sanderidge

so i investigated keldeo last night and okay that is very much the old, but same, hat

based on the fact that i've tracked people two nights in a row and have gotten myself as the (purportedly randomized) result both times i submit that this ability doesn't actually do anything and will almost/always return me instead of someone else 







i've also discovered that the save ability i have has a random target & i can't pick that


----------



## Panini

Good news guys, sanderidge is indeed confirmed to be *100% sand*



sanderidge said:


> Spoiler: repeat image


----------



## kyeugh

honestly sande my guess is that someone probably protected you, since rnp is unlikely to have been a mafia kill

can you use your save ability multiple times then? that sounds beyond useless as a oneshot


----------



## Panini

*Vote: Stryke*


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> can someone explain joke cover to me
> 
> i carefully read the whole thing and came out knowing less about it than i did before


good joke == good laughs == good joy == good happiness == good intent == good natured == good morally == good when the going gets tough == good spirit == good heart == good justice == good need for justice == good town

You're supposed to make it so that whoever is Pagliacci can get the honks off at night that town needs to win. Otherwise mafioso can just pull all of the handkerchiefs out of his sleeve in one go and then what is he supposed to comically blow his nose with? Kleenex tied together? I'd die before I let Paggles use a Kleenex


----------



## Music Dragon

Panini said:


> good joke == good laughs == good joy == good happiness == good intent == good natured == good morally == good when the going gets tough == good spirit == good heart == good justice == good need for justice == good town
> 
> You're supposed to make it so that whoever is Pagliacci can get the honks off at night that town needs to win. Otherwise mafioso can just pull all of the handkerchiefs out of his sleeve in one go and then what is he supposed to comically blow his nose with? Kleenex tied together? I'd die before I let Paggles use a Kleenex


Let's not forget that Pagliacci makes for a nearly unstoppable combo with Doctor, as you can just follow the usual "Go to the Doctor" strategy until Pagliacci claims.


----------



## Eifie

*D2 V2: Electric Boogaloo!!!*

Due to requests from some players and the Rule Of Fun, I'm changing the rules for the D2 event a bit!

It is no longer advantageous for you to try to keep your submission anonymous. Instead, you're all free to talk about ideas in the game thread, and players may collaborate with each other and submit joint submissions! All collaboration must occur in the game thread please, don't privately message each other.

You may also collaborate with players who aren't in the game (smh @ nobody noticing Superbird entered the SHEEP yesterday) and dead players, because why the fuck not. Everyone who's not a living player who posts in this thread, please only post about the event and nothing game-related plz. Don't be the reason why we can't have nice things!

If the collaboration stuff ends up flooding the thread too much I might make a separate event thread, idk. imagine taking this game seriously tho.


----------



## Stryke

Superbird said:


> I'll one-up you. I have nothing better to do with my life so I'm gonna beat you to solving the sudoku puzzle despite not even being in this game.
> 
> (took like 20 minutes, wasn't that hard)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Solution


frickin fuxk goshdsranit as frickfsj he'll


----------



## Panini

Music Dragon said:


> Let's not forget that Pagliacci makes for a nearly unstoppable combo with Doctor, as you can just follow the usual "Go to the Doctor" strategy until Pagliacci claims.


Exactly! All you have to do is go:

*Doctor~Doctor~Doctor*

EZ game

The only problem is that clown insurance is kind of garbage so you have to check your coverage beforehand to make sure tiny car accident is actually in your range or whatever

And! This only works if everyone is maintaining enough joke cover to go around! And these people have high standards apparently! "What's red and bad for your teeth" won't cut it!


----------



## Panini

I could really go for another sudoku rn


----------



## kyeugh

Eifie said:


> (smh @ nobody noticing Superbird entered the SHEEP yesterday)


i noticed! i just thought he was subbing in for someone actually in the game who didn't participate.  please give me infinite rewards for claiming i noticed days after the fact

anyway i am here to formally propose that andrea and i team up for an extra special almost-seven-year anniversary dub of the ultraton thread.


----------



## Music Dragon

qva said:


> anyway i am here to formally propose that andrea and i team up for an extra special almost-seven-year anniversary dub of the ultraton thread.


I accept your gracious offer!

Uh, how much of it are we audio-izing? Like, all of it!? Hehehe!!


----------



## kyeugh

Music Dragon said:


> I accept your gracious offer!
> 
> Uh, how much of it are we audio-izing? Like, all of it!? Hehehe!!


i don't think it would work, since there's a bunch of other people in the thread, and also there are some things like quoting that don't carry over to regular speech.  maybe a dramatic script is in order... i will start it posthaste!!


----------



## Music Dragon

qva said:


> i don't think it would work, since there's a bunch of other people in the thread, and also there are some things like quoting that don't carry over to regular speech.  maybe a dramatic script is in order... i will start it posthaste!!


Sounds good!! You make a script, and I'll come up with the costumes and the soundtrack and the set design.


----------



## sanderidge

Panini said:


> good joke == good laughs == good joy == good happiness == good intent == good natured == good morally == good when the going gets tough == good spirit == good heart == good justice == good need for justice == good town


according to my shitty memory of boolean logic if this returns true it means jokes are laughs are joy are happiness are intent are natured are morally are when the going gets tough are spirit are heart are justice are need for justice are town

right?


----------



## Music Dragon

sanderidge said:


> according to my shitty memory of boolean logic if this returns true it means jokes are laughs are joy are happiness are intent are natured are morally are when the going gets tough are spirit are heart are justice are need for justice are town
> 
> right?


Actually, in HahaScript, jokes and laughs and many of these other operands will be converted into new types before the check. It's called joke coercion.


----------



## Stryke

Spoiler: bigbig


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh, yeah, might as well drop my vote before I forget. Let's take this binch OUT!

*Vote: Music Dragon*


----------



## sanderidge

qva said:


> honestly sande my guess is that someone probably protected you, since rnp is unlikely to have been a mafia kill
> 
> can you use your save ability multiple times then? that sounds beyond useless as a oneshot


rnp also posted during the night goodbye & he had a suicide ability (which seems useless?) so there's that too

i can use the save multiple times! it's just a random target every night. 







based on how other abilities seem to work i doubt there would be a towny role with enough control over their own actions to be able to control who their target twice in a row? maybe i'll die soon :D


----------



## RedneckPhoenix




----------



## Panini

RedneckPhoenix said:


>





Spoiler: RNPs eyes only









Took me like 30 minutes, I'm hella rusty :0


----------



## Panini

Stryke said:


> Spoiler: bigbig
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Superbird

Panini said:


> ...And these people have high standards apparently! "What's red and bad for your teeth" won't cut it!


"What's blue and bad for your teeth? 



Spoiler: punchline



A brick, but moving really really fast


"


----------



## Hiikaru

i understand approximately none of the inside jokes


----------



## Hiikaru

can we talk about how unfortunate it is that keldeo died before anyone could join his weird faction


----------



## Hiikaru

now i'm just town and that's dumb


----------



## Hiikaru

oh what i came into this thread to say was that i didn't really _investigate_ keldeo, hence the "(?)" thing. i used some other action and then eifie got back to me and told me about keldeo.

maybe my action still did whatever it was supposed to do (which was... send the name "keldeo" to a random player?) and then someone else sent keldeo's faction to me

maybe chemist was the random target of my action, idk


----------



## Hiikaru

rule clarification request: how many times in a row can i double post before i get removed from the game


----------



## Hiikaru

request 2: make me the new leader of the `lolkeldeo` faction

i'll pay one (1) fruit for this privilege


----------



## Hiikaru

i forgot that the backticks don't do anything here. so, that's embarrassing


----------



## Novae

Hiikaru said:


> can we talk about how unfortunate it is that keldeo died before anyone could join his weird faction


Uh

I got added n0


----------



## Hiikaru

Chemist1422 said:


> Uh
> 
> I got added n0


oh there was a night 0 add

did you stop being part of his faction when he died then


----------



## Novae

Hiikaru said:


> oh there was a night 0 add
> 
> did you stop being part of his faction when he died then


Not part of the faction, it’s just a QT

No one talked so I didn’t mention it


----------



## Butterfree

Well, I used a night action last night that lets me learn what factions are in play, and apparently there are only town and mafia remaining. Imagine if I had used that with Keldeo still in play, and I'd been informed that there's a "lol keldeo" faction, and we'd all be debating whether that is in fact Keldeo or if Eifie's just being a bastard mod.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

btw eif said dead peeps could discuss the d2 activity so ima just let yall know that I am going to win and this boast will not backfire


----------



## Novae

Butterfree said:


> Well, I used a night action last night that lets me learn what factions are in play, and apparently there are only town and mafia remaining. Imagine if I had used that with Keldeo still in play, and I'd been informed that there's a "lol keldeo" faction, and we'd all be debating whether that is in fact Keldeo or if Eifie's just being a bastard mod.


lol


----------



## Manti

I'll be around this evening


----------



## Hiikaru

it's starting to sound like keldeo was the most important player

and we killed him


----------



## Hiikaru

hey sanderidge who've you been giving fruit to


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Stryke (1)*: Panini (#335)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#349)
*Not voting*: qva, sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Hiikaru, Stryke, Manti, Chemist1422


----------



## Hiikaru

i'll *Vote: Music Dragon* for now to be nice since she wanted to be lynched

i reserve the right to develop an opinion later


----------



## Hiikaru

i sent in my d2 entry


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> hey sanderidge who've you been giving fruit to


ive only had two nights to do things and ive only used them on investigating - i couldn't save the first night & i wanted to see if the investigation thing was only going to return me the second night (and i suddenly had misgivings about save being randomized, although i think as the game goes on it'll get worse since the proportion of mafia to town would increase, right) 

anyway all that to say i haven't given fruit to anyone & doubt it would be useful to now/that it ever was. lol keldeo

does anyone else want to share fruitful information


----------



## sanderidge

is a pun enough to save me from death. master eif please spare me


----------



## Novae

sanderidge said:


> ive only had two nights to do things and ive only used them on investigating - i couldn't save the first night & i wanted to see if the investigation thing was only going to return me the second night (and i suddenly had misgivings about save being randomized, although i think as the game goes on it'll get worse since the proportion of mafia to town would increase, right)
> 
> anyway all that to say i haven't given fruit to anyone & doubt it would be useful to now/that it ever was. lol keldeo
> 
> does anyone else want to share fruitful information


ap*pear*antly I wasn't actually supposed to take this game seriously


----------



## Manti

i thoguht the day ended tonight and that i missed it LMFAO


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (2)*: Music Dragon (#349), Hiikaru (#372)
*Stryke (1)*: Panini (#335)
*Not voting*: qva, sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Stryke, Manti, Chemist1422

*Day ends in 10 hours.*

Don't forget about D2 event submissions! I'm extending the deadline a bit by request, so you can submit until the end of N2.


----------



## Novae

ngl I’m getting the two sands mixed up and have no read on either because of this


----------



## Panini

Chemist1422 said:


> ngl I’m getting the two sands mixed up and have no read on either because of this


sanderidge is _100% sand_ while sandstone is probably 50% sand and 50% clay what else is there to really ask

BTW my Stryke wagon is sugary chocolate joke exterior with a mechanical *raisin* inside. So I would *grapeful* if this wagon took off, it's fairly im*pear*ative if you're overly competitive like I am and want both jokes AND winning 

no one's given me a fruit :(

don't call me out for reusing "pear", the pun was right there, I couldn't resist it


----------



## Butterfree

Eifie, how could you betray me by making a whole game based around fruit, I am going to die


----------



## Novae

Panini said:


> sanderidge is _100% sand_ while sandstone is probably 50% sand and 50% clay what else is there to really ask
> 
> BTW my Stryke wagon is sugary chocolate joke exterior with a mechanical *raisin* inside. So I would *grapeful* if this wagon took off, it's fairly im*pear*ative if you're overly competitive like I am and want both jokes AND winning
> 
> no one's given me a fruit :(
> 
> don't call me out for reusing "pear", the pun was right there, I couldn't resist it


*vote: stryke*

I’ll be berry happy if you mechanically caught a scum


----------



## Hiikaru

pear is the only fruit i've gotten so that makes the pear puns trustworthy


----------



## Hiikaru

are you voting stryke just because he has raisins inside

i didn't fully understand that analogy but i think that's a valid reason to vote someone out


----------



## Hiikaru

wait, that makes me just as bad as butterfree. goddammit


----------



## Hiikaru

has anyone managed to go a whole night without eating their fruit


----------



## kyeugh

you can eat fruit? is that a power?

i forgot to write the script. i suck. i'm the fucking worst. is it too late


----------



## Manti

Why isnt there a wagon on me I'm wolfy af


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (2)*: Music Dragon (#349), Hiikaru (#372)
*Stryke (2)*: Panini (#335), Chemist1422 (#382)
*Not voting*: qva, sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Stryke, Manti

*Day ends in ~3 hours.*

*Submission deadline for the D2 event is tomorrow evening.*


----------



## Stryke

man i just came here to shitpost and scream


----------



## Hiikaru

qva said:


> you can eat fruit? is that a power?


no i just did it naturally at the end of the night

for no reason

i used night 1 to get a random fruit and then i uncontrollably ate it in the night


----------



## Hiikaru

Manti said:


> Why isnt there a wagon on me I'm wolfy af


you don't post enough to be wolfy


----------



## kyeugh

i don't really understand the stryke train aside from panini going "pls vote for stryke"

admittedly i've only played one game with panini but in that game she was mafia and leading a bunch of lynch trains.  usually they had more reasoning than this but EVERYTHING did so i think she could get away with just telling people to kill someone whimsically without arousing much suspicion in this meme game.  feels kind of scummy tbh desu?  certainly much moreso than anything stryke has done afaik, though maybe i'm missing a piece of the puzzle here because this seems really weird to me lel

am i thinking too hard about this

*Vote: Panini*


----------



## sanderidge

tbh *d e s u*


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> i don't really understand the stryke train aside from panini going "pls vote for stryke"
> 
> admittedly i've only played one game with panini but in that game she was mafia and leading a bunch of lynch trains.  usually they had more reasoning than this but EVERYTHING did so i think she could get away with just telling people to kill someone whimsically without arousing much suspicion in this meme game.  feels kind of scummy tbh desu?  certainly much moreso than anything stryke has done afaik, though maybe i'm missing a piece of the puzzle here because this seems really weird to me lel
> 
> am i thinking too hard about this
> 
> *Vote: Panini*


Okay give me like 20 minutes to get to my computer and I can make this real cut and dry, I was mostly trying to keep it fun because it's a bit boring to just go "hey here's this this and this from last night" when it's not like fruit related

If you reread what I've been saying it should be fairly obvious from the softs though


----------



## Panini

Okay look, here's the CCTV from last night:


----------



## Panini

Legacy reads in case I bite the dust:
Sanderidge > Chemist1422 > Music Dragon for town core, especially if I'm right about Stryke

Hiikaru and ILS probably also town just by associations but I could be wrong

Scum stack is like:
Maybe qva ?
Manti
Stryke 

Idk if Manti's openwolfing ironically or whatever but c'mon guys. guys c'mon. c'mon guys. c'mon.


----------



## Panini

Does that constitute a wallpost?
Will I be killed for breaking the immersion of my soil reads?
What is a vampire's favourite fruit?



Spoiler: bruh



a neck-tarine


----------



## Panini

Where even is everyone


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

busily cobbling together d2 event thingies


----------



## Panini

RedneckPhoenix said:


> busily cobbling together d2 event thingies


 Fair enough


----------



## Panini

GUYS!!!!


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (2)*: Music Dragon (#349), Hiikaru (#372)
*Stryke (2)*: Panini (#335), Chemist1422 (#382)
*Panini (1)*: qva (#393)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Stryke, Manti

*Day ends in 12 minutes.*

*Submission deadline for the D2 event is tomorrow evening.*


----------



## Hiikaru

idk i already posted my vote and made my event art in 10 seconds


----------



## Hiikaru

this forum has always had very dead mafia games


----------



## Hiikaru

ok i'm changing my vote to *Vote: Stryke* to cause a majority

ties are boring

sorry md you'll have to die another day


----------



## Hiikaru

although really anyone could die since iirc non-votes are randomized


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> idk i already posted my vote and made my event art in 10 seconds


It's the wrong vote though!!!

I have mechanical info that I and stryke were the only two to visit sanderidge last night and the NK was blocked probably because I used protection on sanderidge!!!!!


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Stryke (3)*: Panini (#335), Chemist1422 (#382), Hiikaru (#406)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#349)
*Panini (1)*: qva (#393)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Stryke, Manti

*Day ends in 6 minutes.*


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> ok i'm changing my vote to *Vote: Stryke* to cause a majority
> 
> ties are boring
> 
> sorry md you'll have to die another day


O rad


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> although really anyone could die since iirc non-votes are randomized[/QUOTE
> 
> woah what


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> It's the wrong vote though!!!
> 
> I have mechanical info that I and stryke were the only two to visit sanderidge last night and the NK was blocked probably because I used protection on sanderidge!!!!!


or you're framing stryke

but he's not here to speak for himself so you win by default


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> Hiikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> although really anyone could die since iirc non-votes are randomized[/QUOTE
> 
> woah what
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because voting is compulsory, isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiikaru

update: i'm wrong, we're good


----------



## Panini

Panini said:


> Hiikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> although really anyone could die since iirc non-votes are randomized
> 
> 
> 
> woah what
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it's just if you tie the wagons are randomised 

non-votes should just count as not a vote


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> Pretty sure it's just if you tie the wagons are randomised
> 
> non-votes should just count as not a vote


yeah eifie said random happens in the event of a tie, or if no one at all votes


----------



## Hiikaru

bye stryke

what if every round was just keldeo dying instead of the person we actually lynched


----------



## Hiikaru

bye guys


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> or you're framing stryke
> 
> but he's not here to speak for himself so you win by default


I mean it's not like this is a argument by feelings

The case for me to not be right is like
a) sand somehow wasn't the target after claiming protective
b) AND someone ELSE had a protective and used it correctly to block the NK
c) Stryke was visiting sand with non malicious means in the night 

which is all pretty farfetched


----------



## Hiikaru

@eifie post faster


----------



## Eifie

*stop posting etc.*


----------



## Eifie

*Final Votecount*

*Stryke (3)*: Panini (#335), Chemist1422 (#382), Hiikaru (#406)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#349)
*Panini (1)*: qva (#393)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Stryke, Manti

*Stryke* was lynched. He was:


Spoiler: Stryke's role



You are *Four Masked Chronos* and you are a member of the *mafia*. You win when you reach parity with the *town* and all other threats to the mafia have been eliminated.

Each night (except Night 0), one of the mafia must use the *Factional Kill* night action to target a player outside of the *mafia* faction. The target of the factional kill will die unless they are saved or the action is otherwise prevented. If you use the *Factional Kill* action, you may not use another ability the same night.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:


 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform everyone targeting your target of your target's name.
 *Poison**: Once per night you can poison yourself.
 *Gift*: Once during the game you can give a newly generated random ability to two targets.
 *Frame*: Once per night you can cause a random player to appear as belonging to a random faction when investigated until the end of the following day.




*It is now Night 2. You have 23 hours (until Saturday, May 11th, 9pm EST) to submit night actions. Day 2 event submissions are also due at this time.*

*Day 3 will start tomorrow at 10pm EST.*

btw no joke cover prizes today, because you fools didn't post enough >:( let the disappointment of Pagliacci haunt you until the end of your days


----------



## Music Dragon

qva said:


> you can eat fruit? is that a power?
> 
> i forgot to write the script. i suck. i'm the fucking worst. is it too late


Oh no!! Well, let's quickly do some improvised ad-libbing!


----------



## kyeugh

ok guys, here's what i got so far:





			
				The Tragedy of Ultraton: A Script for the Ages said:
			
		

> qva: Hail, good forumgoers.  I come to you with a simple query.  I seek a resource for use in creating a Pokémon game from scratch.  Knowst any from among your ranks of such an application?
> Music Dragon: God be with ye!  I do know of such an implement, as chance would have it.  It is called "Pokémon Ultraton."  Unfortunately, a single factor obstructs its convenient use: I first require the creation of an account, linked to your forum persona.
> qva: Forsooth?  Tell me more of this obstructing factor.
> Music Dragon: First you will need to privately inform me of your forum username and password.  Privacy is of utmost importance, of course.  Following this, I shall bestow upon you a Downloade Link, which will initiate the installation procedure.
> qva: Be this all?
> Music Dragon: Nay— I require also a Nigerian bank account, holding a minimum of $100.  Please send me your bank information, and I shall arrange a transfer posthaste.
> qva: Oho!  But of course, petulant troll.  No matter, my "trustworthy" fiend— I will simply transfer my sensitive details, as well as one hundred dollarinoes, to a true stranger in exchange for a dubious implement which exists not.  Preposterous!  I hope dearly that this transgression leads to your removal from the premises, you miscreant.
> Music Dragon: Fret not.  I can assure you in earnest that Pokémon Ultraton does, in fact, exist.  Here is an etching my scribe created of the appliance in action.  Do feast your eyes upon it, good patron.
> qva: Ah, heavens to the virgin above!  This is your best attempt at pulling the wool over my pure, unadulterated Childe Eyes?  Pathetic as the clay beneath my vulgar feet, you writhing worm.  Your scribe's handwriting is abysmal!  Laughable, I do declare!  Ohohoho!


please don't criticize me too harshly here i'm an amateur


----------



## Eifie

my dudes it is night


----------



## Stryke

Fuck goddamnit I dont have time to make funnies at my death

Uhhh

saddoge.jpeg


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

soulja boy tellem


----------



## Eifie

*D2 event submissions have been extended until tomorrow morning!*

It's day again in Eifieland!







Oh, dear. I guess *Manti* and the bees haven't been getting along.

*Manti* has died. He was:


Spoiler: Manti's role



You are *Cult Blogger* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform**: Once per night you can inform everyone who is not targeting your target of a random dead player's alignment.
 *Swap*: Once per night you can swap this ability with an ability belonging to your target.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you they will be given a newly generated ability.  (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)



As always, the day event is here to chase your sorrows away!

*D3 Event: Two Truths and a Lie!*



Spoiler: The Event



For those of you who haven't played before, Two Truths and a Lie is a game where each person gives 3 "facts" about themselves. 2 of those are true statements and 1 of them is a lie. For each person, you need to guess which of their statements is the lie! For example:

*Eifie's entry*

 I can't see pictures in my head!
 I have a totally real dog whose name is Barfie and he is totally 100% real.
 I've never eaten ham.
Unfortunately the second statement is a lie. :( Poor Barfie. The other two are true! So anyone who guesses that I lied about 2) gets a point. I just thought of these facts off the top of my head; your facts can be whatever you want, they can be mundane or funny or ridiculous or whatever!

You will have the first 35 hours of the day, until *Monday, May 13th at 9am EST*, to submit 3 facts about yourself (2 truths and 1 lie) if you want to play. After the 36 hours I will post what each person submitted in the game thread. You will then have another 36 hours, until the end of Day 3, to send me your guesses of what each person's lie was. The person who gets the most correct wins!

Note: if you just want to guess without submitting any facts about yourself, that's fine!


 Submissions for the first phase of the event are due *Monday, May 13th at 9am EST*!

*It is now Day 3. You have ~72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo

Spoiler: gg Manti


----------



## Novae

lolmanti activating lolkeldeo

I love it


----------



## Novae

Keldeo said:


> Spoiler: gg Manti


o7

also mechanical info that qva did not in fact kill manti

so qva/Panini/Hiikaru are my clears


----------



## kyeugh

guys, i think manti might've been lying about being scum.


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> guys, i think manti might've been lying about being scum.


I was informed you targeted me even though I don't have that ability


----------



## Novae

oh yeah sand's clear too

Panini, qva, sand, Hiikaru, Chem villagers

chainlynch the others for a free win, probably


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

woah woah woah

this is illegal

i am the ghost cop and yall can only talk abt the event in this chat


even this serious game has standards


----------



## kyeugh

yeah. i feel comfortable saying now this much: i have a power called inform and literally all it does is tell the person i target that i targeted them. somehow this is my most useful power. night zero i used this on ils; night one i used it on panini; last night i used it on you


----------



## kyeugh

Chemist1422 said:


> oh yeah sand's clear too
> 
> Panini, qva, sand, Hiikaru, Chem villagers
> 
> chainlynch the others for a free win, probably


this is sande rather than sandstone, i assume?


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> this is sande rather than sandstone, i assume?


oh ye

the one panini saw get visited by stryke


----------



## sanderidge

last night used save but it turned out not to randomize well i guess

rip


----------



## sanderidge

does anyone have a gift


----------



## Panini

sanderidge said:


> does anyone have a gift


I got one called "gift 2" that's entirely out of uses and another ability which is counter-intuitive for me to use


----------



## kyeugh

i also received a gift last night, which was... the Gift ability, but yeah, out of uses.  nice!


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> yeah. i feel comfortable saying now this much: i have a power called inform and literally all it does is tell the person i target that i targeted them. somehow this is my most useful power. night zero i used this on ils; night one i used it on panini; last night i used it on you


I can confirm this btw

Rectify my town core to like

sande as lock clear, Hiikaru/Chem likely town

qva probably town too just by virtue of using the inform ability and nothing else actually malicious for like 3 nights in a row but idk what the rest of your capabilities are like so

\o/


----------



## Panini

Panini said:


> qva probably town too just by virtue of using the inform ability and nothing else actually malicious for like 3 nights in a row but idk what the rest of your capabilities are like so


Actually if there's only 1/2 maf left by setup this is probably even weightier so whatever qva is town enough rn unless lolme somehow


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> i also received a gift last night, which was... the Gift ability, but yeah, out of uses.  nice!


It's the thought that counts c;


----------



## Hiikaru

wait how many people got gift
i also have it
useless

i used my night action last night to get another fruit. did you know that mangoes are the most consumed fruit in the world


----------



## Hiikaru

ok remaining players:

qva
sande
sandstone-shadow (absent)
ils
butterfree
music dragon
hiikaru
panini
chem


----------



## kyeugh

so you have a power that gives you a fruit for free, but also you eat one fruit each night by default?


----------



## Hiikaru

i think yesterday pretty much clears panini and i agree that chem/me/sande are probably town

so that leaves qva, sandstone-shadow, ils, butterfree, md as potential criminals, right


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> wait how many people got gift
> i also have it
> useless
> 
> i used my night action last night to get another fruit. did you know that mangoes are the most consumed fruit in the world


I can't believe you would lie about fruit statistics in this very serious forum setting

How are you even still getting fruit now that fruit purveyor keldeo is dead, do you just summon them from the ether


----------



## Hiikaru

1. yes
2. i can't confirm that i always eat the fruit. night 1 i got a pear, night 2 i ate it automatically, night 3 i bothered some random player, night 4 (last night) i found a mango

idk why i ate the pear so we'll see if it happens again


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> I can't believe you would lie about fruit statistics in this very serious forum setting
> 
> How are you even still getting fruit now that fruit purveyor keldeo is dead, do you just summon them from the ether


excuse me i would never lie about fruit



			
				google said:
			
		

> The Most Popular Fruit in the World - BanderasNews
> www.banderasnews.com/0712/rr-mangomango.htm
> To the astonishment of most North Americans, mangoes are consumed worldwide by a factor of three to one over bananas and ten to one over apples.


yeah i guess so

i just have the ability to manifest fruit


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> excuse me i would never lie about fruit
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i guess so
> 
> i just have the ability to manifest fruit


welp

I thought it was bananas but that's apparently only by sheer tonnage and mangoes are the most widely eaten 

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-39139660

touche


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> i think yesterday pretty much clears panini and i agree that chem/me/sande are probably town
> 
> so that leaves qva, sandstone-shadow, ils, butterfree, md as potential criminals, right


yeha that's pretty much right

I'd probably go

sandstone > Butterfree > Music Dragon > ILS > qva

as is, so I'll just drop my vote here for now and check back in tomorrow morning

*Vote: sandstone-shadow*


----------



## kyeugh

hm. any reason for that vote aside from the inactivity?


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> hm. any reason for that vote aside from the inactivity?


nah

I'm not like married to it or anything, I just wanna sleep first and I don't really like idling my vote

Tbh I haven't really been thinking about this game other than memes and the red check I got yesterday so I need to reread and think about it but like

I think the way night actions played out it make it less likely to be you and I think maybe ILS freely offering the info that you visited and that probably makes you town on D1 is a good look, although admittedly quite a thin read there. 

MD slightly above Butterfree/Sandstone for a silly and vague reason I don't really want to talk about unless I have to - it's not mechanical or anything so don't worry about that just like,, eh it's not my first choice unless someone's seeing something I'm not seeing.

So it's kind of just, POE reasons right now given that I don't really have anything to solve that slot with yet


----------



## Panini

Idk if that goes against your forum meta somehow but if you have thoughts about it feel free to let me know

sweet dreams moon beams


----------



## Hiikaru

Panini said:


> welp
> 
> I thought it was bananas but that's apparently only by sheer tonnage and mangoes are the most widely eaten
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-39139660
> 
> touche



yeah this was a surprise to me too

guess i should brush up on my mango facts

they're stone fruit, apparently


----------



## Music Dragon

Panini said:


> Tbh I haven't really been thinking about this game other than memes and the red check I got yesterday so I need to reread and think about it but like


No! No thinking allowed! That's against the spirit of the game. There can only be hilarious chaos!



Panini said:


> MD slightly above Butterfree/Sandstone for a silly and vague reason I don't really want to talk about unless I have to - it's not mechanical or anything so don't worry about that just like,, eh it's not my first choice unless someone's seeing something I'm not seeing.


Ooh, whatever this is, I hope it's something flattering! Hehehe!

Anyway. While I'm here I should drop my vote, just so I don't forget to do it later.

*Vote: Music Dragon*


----------



## Novae

Panini said:


> I got one called "gift 2" that's entirely out of uses and another ability which is counter-intuitive for me to use





Hiikaru said:


> wait how many people got gift
> i also have it
> useless
> 
> i used my night action last night to get another fruit. did you know that mangoes are the most consumed fruit in the world


ye I gifted you both stuff

Hiikaru n1, Panini n2

I used a different ability n0


----------



## Eifie

*D2 Event: TCoDf Presents Reveal!*

Y'all are amazing, every submission I received was a true work of art and I am so happy they all exist. Originally the way this event was going to work was that you would submit anonymously and I would list out the submissions and the names of people who submitted, and everyone would try to guess who submitted what, and the person with the most correct guesses would win. I ended up scrapping that midway D2 though, so I guess now the winner will just have to be my favourite submission instead. Luckily there is a clear winner here, otherwise it would have been a _huge_ struggle to choose between all the other submissions. Without further ado, in no particular order, let's take a look at all the runners-up!

Up first is *I liek Squirtles*, who brings us The Tragedie of horgie! 



Spoiler: I liek Squirtles' submission

















Next we have *Butterfree*, reminding us of this thread! 



Spoiler: Butterfree's submission












On the topic of our extremely eloquent spambots, *Keldeo* presents AvocadoKooky and AcceptableSwallow: 



Spoiler: Keldeo's submission

















*Panini* gives us this tribute to Ollytron! 



Spoiler: Panini's submission












*RedneckPhoenix*'s submission tells the origin story of The Diggersby Fanclub and The Blue Building Across the Street! 



Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix's submission












Next up is *Hiikaru*, reminding us of some sound grammatical advice. 



Spoiler: Hiikaru's submission












And finally, we have the winning entry. The long-awaited collaboration between the artists *Music Dragon* and *qva*. Please feast your eyes on the tale of Pokémon Ultraton! 



Spoiler: Music Dragon and qva's submission



Find it here!



Thank you everyone for your submissions! Everyone who submitted something will receive a not-insignificant prize; and our two winners will receive a very useful prize! You will receive your prizes via PM! *Update*: all prizes have been distributed. If you submitted to the event and didn't get a prize, please PM me.

*There are ~60 hours remaining in the day.*

*You have ~23 hours to submit your two truths and a lie for the D3 event!*


----------



## Hiikaru

cool i got a thing

i submitted my two truths and a lie last night


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh my god, these are all so good. Fantastic job everyone!! Now excuse me while I go and cry about horgie for a bit...


----------



## Hiikaru

i guess i'll copy panini for now and *Vote: sandstone-shadow* so that we're accomplishing something even if no one posts for the rest of the day phase


----------



## Hiikaru

i told eifie to remind her to post


----------



## Hiikaru

statistically sandstone-shadow is most likely to be mafia due to the *rule of boring:* inactive people are most likely to rand wolf


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Sandstone-Shadow (2)*: Panini (#454), Hiikaru (#464)
*Music Dragon (1)*: Music Dragon (#459)
*Not voting*: qva, sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Chemist1422

*Day 3 ends Tuesday, May 14th at 10pm EST.*

*Submissions for the first part of the D3 event are open until tomorrow at 9am EST.*


----------



## kyeugh

man, all of these are so good. thank you for being such an impeccable community and creating all this meme fuel guys

also panini, i'm a bit more interested in what you don't like about people that are active than i am about people who aren't. what don't you like about butterfree?

lynching inactives doesn't really go against OUR meta i guess, but my understanding is that it goes against yours i think, unless you were lying about that, so i don't really understand your vote here


----------



## Butterfree

No love for my attractive comets, smh, were they not attractive enough


----------



## Butterfree

Anyway, I would quite like to hear exactly who got the Gift ability and who didn't? Sounds like sanderidge, qva, Hiikaru, with Panini receiving "Gift 2"? Anyone else?


----------



## Music Dragon

Butterfree said:


> No love for my attractive comets, smh, were they not attractive enough


They were gorgeous! Hehehe!



Butterfree said:


> Anyway, I would quite like to hear exactly who got the Gift ability and who didn't? Sounds like sanderidge, qva, Hiikaru, with Panini receiving "Gift 2"? Anyone else?


I got it too!


----------



## Hiikaru

why didn't you say this earlier


----------



## Hiikaru

md is withholding information which seems anti-town


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hi I live! I don't have anything intelligent to say yet because holy crap there are TEN PAGES of posts. this is not the mafia I grew up with hahahaha

I'll catch up and post something better. :O


----------



## Eifie

*~10 hours left to submit for the first part of the D3 event!* Currently I have 6 entries. The more the better!


----------



## Eifie

What's this?







A *hat* has appeared on the head of *RedneckPhoenix*'s corpse! Colanders have been used for thousands of years, and specimens have been found that date back to at least 1300 BC!

But wait, there's more!







*Keldeo*'s corpse is now clutching a tasty *avocado*! The Aztecs believed avocados were so sexually powerful that virgins were banned from eating them!


----------



## kyeugh

wow, defiling the dead.  that's pretty fucked up.

well, the only ones among us who would have an avocado are those goddamn zoomers.  of which i'm one, but i know it's not me.  this mechanically confirms sanderidge and ils as mafia to me.


----------



## sanderidge

what's a zoomer?


----------



## Panini

tbh I have no idea what these new items do for the dead but I personally am _delighted_ by the whimsy of this new development


----------



## kyeugh

sanderidge said:


> what's a zoomer?


gen z


----------



## kyeugh

btw panini, i'm still curious about your feelings on butterfree


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> man, all of these are so good. thank you for being such an impeccable community and creating all this meme fuel guys
> 
> also panini, i'm a bit more interested in what you don't like about people that are active than i am about people who aren't. what don't you like about butterfree?
> 
> lynching inactives doesn't really go against OUR meta i guess, but my understanding is that it goes against yours i think, unless you were lying about that, so i don't really understand your vote here


It's less that there's something I dislike about Butterfree and more I don't have any real reason to town read her, which is why I described it as a process of elimination rather than just outright saying that I think X, Y or Z is scummy

Like Butterfree's votes D1 were Hiikaru (RVS, but he's probably town), Chem (admittedly I started that wagon but again, probably town) and Keldeo (3P)

And then there's this: 





Butterfree said:


> Well, I used a night action last night that lets me learn what factions are in play, and apparently there are only town and mafia remaining. Imagine if I had used that with Keldeo still in play, and I'd been informed that there's a "lol keldeo" faction, and we'd all be debating whether that is in fact Keldeo or if Eifie's just being a bastard mod.


Which I didn't notice until I reread and might be free info but is also not that hard to fake so eh. Butterfree didn't really say anything else D2 and it was very clear to me that wolves were in the inactive stack yesterday after it became clear I had compelling evidence about Stryke. 

As far as the lynching inactives thing goes, I realise now from looking back at the invitational that it might seem a bit weird to you but there's some key differences at play here:
a) I was wolfing the previous game and mostly exaggerated the point to make you seem scummy (Sorry (ヾ;￣▽￣)ヾ)
b) We were having a conversation about killing someone day 1 for low activity vs day 3 and low activity is a factor that's compoundingly anti-town over time 
c) That was a mostly serious game whereas this one is mostly jokes afaict? So idk I'm not sweating too hard over my reads if I'm completely honest, I'm still trying to do my best here but it's not like I'm ready to be like 
dissecting things for subtle undertone

Anyway, this whole thing is kind of whatever now that sandstone is here and hopefully make bad jokes with the rest of us so I'll just wait with baited breathe for her next posts and decide from there (hope you're feeling better!)

fun caveat: MU isn't actually where I learned to play mafia, rip MSPA forums
The culture there around this whole issue was a bit more like it is here because we didn't get a lot of replacements so \o/


----------



## Panini

qva said:


> btw panini, i'm still curious about your feelings on butterfree


I thought I didn't have to write this game


----------



## Panini

By the way every one of those entries was amazing y'all are so talented


----------



## Panini

I was pretty busy today but I'll be around more tomorrow o/

what are your feelings on Butterfree qva? Or just in general?


----------



## sanderidge

I JUST REALIZED I'VE NEVER VOTED LMFAO


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

oh-ho, I am a bad joke MACHINE!!! 

and ya I am feeling much better! :D and no more training at work this week so... more evening energy?! yes?!

also we could put the avocados through the strainer and make guacamole.


----------



## Eifie

oops I fell asleep listening to MD's sweet DJing in VC, I'll post the event stuff... soonish...


----------



## Eifie

*D3 Event: Two Truths and a Lie!*

Thanks to everyone who submitted "facts" about themselves! For the second phase of the event, you'll have to guess what everyone lied about from their facts below. PM me your guesses by *9pm EST tomorrow (Tuesday, May 14th)*. The person with the most correct guesses wins! If there's a tie, the winner will be randomized. You are free to guess even if you didn't send in anything about yourself!

(Also, some of the answers to these might be lying around the forums/the site, so I request that you don't do research! I can't stop you, of course, but it's more fun this way!)

*Please do not talk about the event in the thread. You may talk about it in any private chats you have access to.*



Spoiler: The "Facts"!



*Butterfree*
1. I have never eaten fruit.
2. I am near-blind without my glasses.
3. I was once personally greeted in the street by the then-prime minister of Iceland.

*Chemist1422*
1. I've never beaten a main pokemon game
2. I've been playing mafia for over a year
3. I once got permabanned from my home forum

*Eifie*
1. I'm caffeine-intolerant.
2. I once rappelled down the side of a 25-storey building for charity.
3. I can't stand the smell of bacon.

*Hiikaru*
1. i swear a lot
2. i'm non-binary
3. i'm renting two apartments right now

*Keldeo*
1. I actually hate mangoes.
2. I've never eaten Reese's Pieces.
3. I like eating raw spinach.

*Music Dragon*
1. I have visited each of the continents Europe, Australia, Asia, Africa, North America, and South America... so it's really only Antarctica that's missing.
2. I once received an award for being so good at translating French into Swedish.
3. When I got my appendix removed, I pissed off a nurse by giving him pointers on how to do his job.

*Panini*
1. I've met a member of the British Royal Family!
2. I've won a pie eating contest!
3. I was born with one less tooth than normal!

*qva*
1. i was born in germany
2. my second and third toes are webbed
3. speaking of toes, i will send foot pics to anyone who sends me cheesy breadsticks. please inquire in dms for address

*sanderidge*
1. i've never beaten the elite four in any generation before 4 (sinnoh & hgss)!
2. i can play four instruments (clarinet, piano, flute, cello)!
3. i like hummus.

*Superbird*
1. Whenever I go out in public, I wear a cape, like a superhero
2. Three of my closest friends have studied abroad seven different times between them
3. My birthday, my mother's birthday, my parents' anniversary, my former landlord's birthday, and a couple of friends' birthdays are all on the same day



*Day 3 ends on Tuesday, May 14th at 10pm EST.*


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> gen z


:hide:


----------



## Panini

You know if you think about it it makes even more sense that someone inactive or out of the loop made the kill last night

sande and I are clear from mechanic interactions with Stryke, Chem and Hiikaru really unlikely to be wolves since they could have just ignored me or let it tie yesterday

And yet during the night the wolves picked Manti to kill, who was jokingly openwolving? 

It's a weird choice if it was made without interference, even as a doc dodge


----------



## Panini

smh at assuming I'm not gen z

I'm right on the border so that means I get to enjoy avocado toast AND remember hitclips


----------



## Hiikaru

that does make a lot of sense

if i were a wolf i'd probably kill you for being useful


----------



## Hiikaru

hi sandstone


----------



## Hiikaru

it takes too much time to scroll up to the top of the page on mobile so that i can refresh


----------



## Hiikaru

i think we've kind of got enough town candidates to stand a solid chance of taking out the mafia

especially if we can do anything useful in the next couple of nights


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hi hiikaru!! how've you been?!

okay can someone explain what wolfing is? isn't that in one night ultimate werewolf? guys we're mixing our mafia terms help

also wow these truths and lies are amazing. going down the list going "wow that could definitely be true. wow that seems really inaccurate but knowing them it might totally be true"


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Chemist1422 said:


> ngl I’m getting the two sands mixed up and have no read on either because of this





Panini said:


> sanderidge is _100% sand_ while sandstone is probably 50% sand and 50% clay what else is there to really ask


gggggg I just saw this and I'm dying, this is lovely. thank you. (@sande, SAND SIBS FTW)

slowly getting caught up and then I shall reveal what I know :O how long does this day go?


----------



## Eifie

*Day ends in 25 hours.*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

okay I'm caught up and wow, I... know nothing. this was so much random shitpost lol,  ice work everyone!

my n1 randomized action was to use redirect on RNP, and n2 was to use swap on Manti. I also have the same census ability that Butterfree seems to have claimed to use?! can we have duplicates? I suppose so since it'd be a really oddly specific thing to make up.

also, somehow n1  I was informed that Keldeo's alignment was "lol keldeo."

also I don't have any fruit. guys. I like fruit.


----------



## Hiikaru

@sandstone-shadow 


> Day 3 ends on Tuesday, May 14th at 10pm EST.


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> hi hiikaru!! how've you been?!


i've been good. i live in an apartment and have a job and everything

eifie forced me to play this

how are you?



> okay can someone explain what wolfing is? isn't that in one night ultimate werewolf? guys we're mixing our mafia terms help


they're all from a forum where "wolf" means "mafia"


----------



## Hiikaru

what is the swap action

also yeah there seem to be a number of duplicate actions
especially since you can get new abilities and give away/trade(?) abilities over time
i won an ability last night from the drawing contest


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

qva said:


> wow, defiling the dead.  that's pretty fucked up.
> 
> well, the only ones among us who would have an avocado are those goddamn zoomers.  of which i'm one, but i know it's not me.  this mechanically confirms sanderidge and ils as mafia to me.


also hey >:( I'm a millennial and I've recently learned how to make guacamole omg u guys it's so easy. it's magical. u kids get out of my garden stealing my avocados

avocados don't grow in gardens

...not here at least. 

does anyone just have a backyard avocado tree? 

where the hell are avocados from.

eifie great idea making a shitpost mafia, how have I not posted all this time?


----------



## Hiikaru

eifie says there are 25 hours


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> where the hell are avocados from





> Avocados are dark green, pear-shaped fruits that grow in 60-foot tall trees. Inside, the avocado has one large pit surrounded by soft flesh that has an almost butter-like texture when ripe. It is native to southern Mexico but can be found in tropical and Mediterranean climates all over the world today.


i was going to show you a google search result but my file was "too large"


----------



## Hiikaru

wait i got it


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Hiikaru said:


> i've been good. i live in an apartment and have a job and everything
> 
> eifie forced me to play this
> 
> how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> they're all from a forum where "wolf" means "mafia"


oh cool!!! I likewise live in an apartment and have a job. yay we are adulting!! we've done well. 

I actually really like my job too which is fantastic. my team has really cool people! and I live in a city now instead of a small town so there's more things to do :D

and ahhh oh. wolf=mafia, got it. 

and swap was basically a hot potato. you give swap to them and you get a random ability in return! and the swap continues on, I guess.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Hiikaru said:


> wait i got it


bahahaha wow... well the avocados were on sale and i need something to dip my chips in :O


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

okay I'm out for the night, be back tomorrow evening!


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> oh cool!!! I likewise live in an apartment and have a job. yay we are adulting!! we've done well.
> 
> I actually really like my job too which is fantastic. my team has really cool people! and I live in a city now instead of a small town so there's more things to do :D


nice
we're successful

i just work in fast food atm but i make $13/hour doing it, so w/e

hey i also moved to a city instead of a small town. there's, like, stuff here. it's weird. there's a board game cafe downtown

and cookie shops. so many cookie shops


----------



## Hiikaru

oh swap sounds like a good move

is the current swap-holder still alive


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> bahahaha wow... well the avocados were on sale and i need something to dip my chips in :O


how is guacamole made anyway

i worked at a mexican restaurant for almost two years and never learned


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> okay I'm out for the night, be back tomorrow evening!


bye have a good night don't be a stranger


----------



## kyeugh

Panini said:


> I was pretty busy today but I'll be around more tomorrow o/
> 
> what are your feelings on Butterfree qva? Or just in general?


mm.  my strongest town reads at the moment are you, chem, and hiikaru.  basically because, yeah, you guys are basically just playing the game and offering some amount of analysis, which honestly is more than you have to do to evade suspicion, given that this is a meme game.  i'm a bit more strong on you and chem there since hiikaru has mostly just talked about fruit or expressed reads that i'm assuming are sort of jokey or wishwashy (i think), but like.  that's still quite a lot better than what most people are doing, so i'm less inclined to view him warily than i am others.

i kind of also want to clear sanderidge, seeing as they apparently have not voted (note: i haven't verified this, but i kind of doubt anyone would lie about something that verifiable).  still, it's not really hard evidence in their favor, i don't think.  i agree that manti was a super weird kill and think it's possible that one or all of the mafia are inactive, and that it was randed?  i'm not really sure how else to explain killing someone who's basically only existed to openwolf, haha.

feeling good about ils because he came out about me visiting him right away, which is the sort of thing scum would probably keep to themselves.  maybe he's trying to pocket me?  seems doubtful since he's been quiet.

not feeling 100% on sandstone, but i'm kind of willing to give her the benefit of the doubt since when i checked her profile before, she'd legitimately been offline for close to a week, and since returning she's been pretty chatty and casual and relatively forthright with her information, so like... i don't have any reason to suspect her at the moment?

so by process of elimination we get md and butterfree.  don't really have much to say about md really, she hasn't been super present which sort of feeds into my theory about last night's kill being random.  she's really not committed to a stance on anything afaik one way or the other, but... it is a meme game?  so idk.  how much leeway should i be giving here.  not sure.

strongest scum read is butterfree, mostly because she basically hasn't existed either and that seems pretty weird for butterfree imo.  it's pretty weird for her regardless of alignment though, and this IS a meme game, so idrk?

but yeah.  that's everyone, right?  generally, no fucking clue, lol.  no one is jumping out at me as very scummy, but we have to do something.  i guess, tentatively i will do this, mainly because she's my scummiest read and i'm not really feeling a sandstone lynch:

*Vote: Butterfree*

man, i've been kind of bad about laying joke cover here, huh.  well, don't worry about it.  it's getting late but i'm sure i'll have something extremely hilarious to say tomorrow, so just hold onto your goddamn horses.


----------



## kyeugh

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> also hey >:( I'm a millennial


oh yeah, avocados are a millennial thing, not a gen z one, huh.  i guess that actually clears all the zoomers.  everyone else is on the fucking block now.  millennials, will you sound off for me so i know who to lynch?  not that i need to take attendance, really— i'm sure you'll reveal yourselves soon enough by complaining about Donald Trump and asking for free healthcare. :)


----------



## Hiikaru

my joke cover is going to be that i just copy everything panini does


----------



## Hiikaru

but i agree that sandstone seems legit now that she's here

so i guess i'll change my vote to *Vote: Music Dragon* for now.

my new joke cover is going to be some kind of indecisive role


----------



## Hiikaru

i guess i should try to read the joke cover handbook again


----------



## Hiikaru

ok i've learned that i definitely misunderstood what a joke cover was


----------



## Hiikaru

> The scum has to "joke hunt." In basic games, the scum team does not have a lot of time for endearing shenanigans. In a typical standard game if the scum team doesn't murder the funny person by day 3 and the funny person has 3 good jokes or 2 good jokes and a REALLY good joke, the game is mechanically locked and the Town always wins.


maybe the mafia thought that the openwolfing was hilarious so they went ahead and killed manti since no one else was making jokes


----------



## Hiikaru

is md's bit voting for herself

is that why she can't stop

alt theory: md has a role that forces her to vote for herself


----------



## Hiikaru

by the way eifie said i can spam as much as i want


----------



## Hiikaru

new theory 2: q and ils are mafia together and that's why q keeps defending him every post


----------



## Hiikaru

theory 3: qva and _sandstone_ are mafia together and that's why q is pushing so hard against panini's vote

p.s. you said sandstone was gone for 6 days but she also has submitted some night actions according to herself


----------



## Hiikaru

has she been submitting actions through facebook


----------



## kyeugh

good point. i don't really know about that. how long are the phases again?


----------



## Music Dragon

Hiikaru said:


> alt theory: md has a role that forces her to vote for herself


Why no! That would be preposterous! I'm just like this.

*Vote: Music Dragon*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

oh, the actions I named in my post earlier are what I got back from Eifie as "you didn't submit an action, here is your randomized action. you did this thing." hopefully that helps haha!

also guacamole is SO EASY it's literally just mashed avocado and lime juice, and then whatever spices, etc you feel lile!


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> oh, the actions I named in my post earlier are what I got back from Eifie as "you didn't submit an action, here is your randomized action. you did this thing." hopefully that helps haha!


ohhhhhh



> also guacamole is SO EASY it's literally just mashed avocado and lime juice, and then whatever spices, etc you feel lile!


oh huh. why don't people just make it at home all the time then


----------



## Hiikaru

qva said:


> good point. i don't really know about that. how long are the phases again?


like 72/24


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (2)*: Music Dragon (#459), Hiikaru (#518)
*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Panini (#454)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#515)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, I liek Squirtles, Butterfree, Chemist1422

*Day 3 ends at 10pm EST.*

*Submissions for the second part of the D3 event are due at 9pm EST.*


----------



## sanderidge

me: too serious to play a shitposting game
me: too inactive to play a regular game
me: pikachu face


----------



## sanderidge

actually i can make that a meme


----------



## sanderidge

now that keldeo's gone does anyone think that the actions that give out fruit will be useful? iirc someone's mentioned eating fruit in here i think it was qva

is fruit enough lol to only be aligned with Keldeish Things? will giving people fruit help the mafia/allow them to not die or something the way keldeo wouldn't die (passive in their role pm)? when i first saw the fruit thing in my role pm i thought it was going to give people more minor/oneshot actions per fruit but i have been Rather Unsure for most of post-keldeath


----------



## Panini

Sandstone can you explain how your redirect works please? Is it straight up whoever you target or your target's target or a random Target or what have you?


----------



## Hiikaru

idk i got one fruit n1 and then ate it the next night

i'm waiting to see if i'll eat my mango tonight


----------



## Hiikaru

sanderidge said:


> me: too serious to play a shitposting game
> me: too inactive to play a regular game
> me: pikachu face


i'm also too serious so i'm just posting whatever i want

if eifie doesn't like it she'll modkill me


----------



## Novae

Hey guys I survived my AP are you proud of me


----------



## Hiikaru

Chemist1422 said:


> Hey guys I survived my AP are you proud of me


yes


----------



## sanderidge

Chemist1422 said:


> Hey guys I survived my AP are you proud of me


YAY YOU DID IT IM PROUD


----------



## Panini

Chemist1422 said:


> Hey guys I survived my AP are you proud of me


Yes


----------



## Panini

!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Chemist1422 said:


> Hey guys I survived my AP are you proud of me


holy shit congrats
the APs are grueling

also I have consulted the people to see what my vote is. here is what they say:







surprised_steve_harvey.png

*Vote: Music Dragon*


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (3)*: Music Dragon (#459), Hiikaru (#518), I liek Squirtles (#544)
*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Panini (#454)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#515)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow, Butterfree, Chemist1422

*Day 3 ends in 4 hours.*

*Guesses for the second part of the D3 event are due in 3 hours.*


----------



## Hiikaru

@eifie reminder to remind me to post


----------



## Hiikaru

I liek Squirtles said:


> holy shit congrats
> the APs are grueling
> 
> also I have consulted the people to see what my vote is. here is what they say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprised_steve_harvey.png
> 
> *Vote: Music Dragon*


what people


----------



## Hiikaru

hey panini what do you think of sandstone now


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> hey panini what do you think of sandstone now


Eh

I still want the answer to the question I asked

MD's not too bad a wagon tho

I'm giving you a thumbs up from afar


----------



## Hiikaru

qva said:


> mm.  my strongest town reads at the moment are you, chem, and hiikaru.  basically because, yeah, you guys are basically just playing the game and offering some amount of analysis, which honestly is more than you have to do to evade suspicion, given that this is a meme game.  i'm a bit more strong on you and chem there since hiikaru has mostly just talked about fruit or expressed reads that i'm assuming are sort of jokey or wishwashy (i think), but like.  that's still quite a lot better than what most people are doing, so i'm less inclined to view him warily than i am others.


never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by me just being like that


----------



## Hiikaru

you asked her about her actions and stuff, right? reading back is a bit of a hassle on mobile


----------



## Panini

Hiikaru said:


> you asked her about her actions and stuff, right? reading back is a bit of a hassle on mobile


Yeah



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> okay I'm caught up and wow, I... know nothing. this was so much random shitpost lol,  ice work everyone!
> 
> my *n1 randomized action was to use redirect on RNP*, and n2 was to use swap on Manti. I also have the same census ability that Butterfree seems to have claimed to use?! can we have duplicates? I suppose so since it'd be a really oddly specific thing to make up.
> 
> also, somehow n1  I was informed that Keldeo's alignment was "lol keldeo."
> 
> also I don't have any fruit. guys. I like fruit.


This specifically


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hiikaru said:


> what people


you know, the People Steve Harvey always has on hand for this kind of stuff.


----------



## kyeugh

I liek Squirtles said:


> you know, the People Steve Harvey always has on hand for this kind of stuff.


out of thread communication???!!!?! eifie!! eiiifiiiieeee!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

What a narc, qva >:(


----------



## Eifie

*2 more hours for two truths and a lie pls play*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Panini said:


> Sandstone can you explain how your redirect works please? Is it straight up whoever you target or your target's target or a random Target or what have you?


yeah! It says "once per night, you can redirect the actions of your target to themself." Did he say what he did? I'm too lazy to check...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Hiikaru said:


> ohhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> oh huh. why don't people just make it at home all the time then


also I know, right? idk, the first time I bought an avocado, it was hard as a rock and never got squishier, so maybe people give up???

but literally like, if I can cut up and mash an avocado, anyone can :D


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> *2 more hours for two truths and a lie pls play*


I did it! you're welcome. it was really hard.

also uhhh I haven't voted. I bandwagoned last time so I guess I'll do it again??? *Vote: MD*

also Hiikaru you're right about mobile being a pain lol


----------



## Panini

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> yeah! It says "once per night, you can redirect the actions of your target to themself." Did he say what he did? I'm too lazy to check...


Oh lol that's hilariously redundant

His action was to be able to kill himself at night, that's why I was squinting at you about it because it didn't make sense for it to be redirect somewhere else but that tracks I guess, you caught what I was looking for with the power of backreading and made stuff up

But I don't mind so much if we wait until after MD anymore I guess


----------



## Panini

*unless you caught what I was looking for


----------



## Panini

I'm not winning Two truths and Lie lmao, I thought day was ending yesterday so I did it and submitted it in the space of 10minutes and mostly based on gut


----------



## sanderidge

i don't think im going to do any better on it

ALSO ARE WE BANDWAGONING I GUESS I'LL FINALLY *VOTE: MD*


----------



## Novae

I'll do 2T1L soon:tm:


----------



## Novae

Also I don't like this MD wagon just because a bunch of people jumped on for no reason

Counter:
*vote: ILS*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Panini said:


> Oh lol that's hilariously redundant
> 
> His action was to be able to kill himself at night, that's why I was squinting at you about it because it didn't make sense for it to be redirect somewhere else but that tracks I guess, you caught what I was looking for with the power of backreading and made stuff up
> 
> But I don't mind so much if we wait until after MD anymore I guess


ha oh wow that is redundant. also I guess I Broke A Rule by quoting my role. sorry gamemaster Eifie :O

I didn't read the rules


----------



## kyeugh

just to be clear i'm not really obsessed with this md wagon, especially since she hasn't defended herself… makes me feel sort of weird. but i'm not against it i guess.


----------



## sanderidge

im only voting bc i feel bad for never having voted


----------



## Panini

I would appreciate a nice tied wagon tbh


----------



## kyeugh

eh, i'm even less obsessed with a sandstone wagon, since at least she's around. why don't you switch to butterfree?


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> eh, i'm even less obsessed with a sandstone wagon, since at least she's around. why don't you switch to butterfree?


Why not ILS

Also I feel like I had you mech clear for some reason


----------



## kyeugh

i'm feeling better about ils than butterfree just because he was open about me visiting him n0. not much, but better than nothing, which is all i have for butterfree.

i've visited sometime every night and had all those people (including you) confirm. is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (5)*: Music Dragon (#459), Hiikaru (#518), I liek Squirtles (#544), Sandstone-Shadow (#559), sanderidge (#563)
*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Panini (#454)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#515)
*I liek Squirtles (1)*: Chemist1422 (#565)
*Not voting*: Butterfree

*Day 3 ends in a bit over an hour.*

*Guesses for the second part of the D3 event are due in 15 minutes!*


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> i'm feeling better about ils than butterfree just because he was open about me visiting him n0. not much, but better than nothing, which is all i have for butterfree.
> 
> i've visited sometime every night and had all those people (including you) confirm. is that what you're thinking of?


that's it

chainlynch MD, ILS, Butterfree, and Shadow for freelo, everyone else is pretty much clear

That's about an okay order


----------



## Eifie

not a single one of you guessed my lie lmao

full reveal incoming


----------



## Panini

Eh I don't know Sandstone seems lovely but those role claims are very convenient... Redirect back onto self for the role that already targeted itself and then a swap with Manti-who-is-dead

That being said it's not like we have more mechanical information about the rest of the POE


----------



## Panini

Actually I guess if sandstone was lying about swap someone should have CC'd by now so maybe that's a feather in the cap

*Vote:Butterfree* then for great justice


----------



## Eifie

*Day 3 Event: Two Truths and a Lie Reveal!*

I don't feel like writing a lead-in to this, so let's just have the lies!


Spoiler: The Lies



*Butterfree*: 1. I have never eaten fruit.
*Chemist1422*: 1. I've never beaten a main pokemon game
*Eifie*: 2. I once rappelled down the side of a 25-storey building for charity. - it was 20 stories (yes I know this was mean :p)! A couple of you remembered it was 20 when guessing but then went for something else anyway, so maybe I should have said 30. Me being caffeine-intolerant is a very unfortunate recent development. :(
*Hiikaru*: 2. i'm non-binary
*Keldeo*: 1. I actually hate mangoes.
*Music Dragon*: 1. I have visited each of the continents Europe, Australia, Asia, Africa, North America, and South America... so it's really only Antarctica that's missing. - she's never been to South America!
*Panini*: 2. I've won a pie eating contest! - it was a hot dog-eating contest!
*qva*: 1. i was born in germany
*sanderidge*: 2. i can play four instruments (clarinet, piano, flute, cello)!
*Superbird*: 2. Three of my closest friends have studied abroad seven different times between them - it was six times!


And now for the scores!


Spoiler: The Scores



Hiikaru - 6
qva -6
Keldeo -5
Music Dragon - 5
Sandstone-Shadow - 5
Panini - 4
sanderidge - 4
I liek Squirtles - 4
Butterfree - 2
Chemist1422 - 2



The RNG has decided that our winner will be: 



Spoiler: The Winner!



qva!


 They will receive their prize via PM!

Thanks everyone for playing! You may now talk about the event in the thread.

*45 minutes left in the day.*


----------



## Panini

Wow congrats! That was a tough one, it was really hard to guess


----------



## Panini

The hotdog eating contest was fun but I felt so queasy afterwards that I wanted to lay down and melt into the floor


----------



## Novae

I think I got super and Panini

That's it

And yes, I beat pokemon X. Though I have beaten more spinoffs than main games


----------



## kyeugh

well i sure as shit missed some of those. but wow yay!

i didn't know andrea had been to africa… i wonder what the story behind that is.


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Music Dragon (5)*: Music Dragon (#459), Hiikaru (#518), I liek Squirtles (#544), Sandstone-Shadow (#559), sanderidge (#563)
*Butterfree (2)*: qva (#515), Panini (#577)
*I liek Squirtles (1)*: Chemist1422 (#565)
*Not voting*: Butterfree

*Day 3 ends in 5 minutes.*


----------



## Eifie

oops

stop etc


----------



## Eifie

*Final Votecount*

*Music Dragon (5)*: Music Dragon (#459), Hiikaru (#518), I liek Squirtles (#544), Sandstone-Shadow (#559), sanderidge (#563)
*Butterfree (2)*: qva (#515), Panini (#577)
*I liek Squirtles (1)*: Chemist1422 (#565)
*Not voting*: Butterfree

*Music Dragon* was lynched. She was: 



Spoiler: Music Dragon's role



You are *Peculiar Hypnotist* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Block*: Once per night you can block a random action performed by yourself.
 *Gift*: Once during the game you can give a newly generated random ability to yourself.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the name of a random player.




*It is now Night 3. You have 23 hours (until tomorrow at 9pm EST) to submit night actions.*

*Day 4 will start tomorrow at 10pm EST.*

(srs play is not punishable but due to lack of jokes there shall once again be a lack of joke cover prizes. smh @ you guys actually playing my game tbh)


----------



## Eifie

you will all be shocked to learn that I am once again running late on resolving night actions and day will probably start at 10:20pm or something

pls forgive


----------



## Novae

I was informed I died


----------



## Eifie

spoilers, dude


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> spoilers, dude


as if


----------



## Eifie

Oh boy! I can't wait to see what Eifie's Funtastic Roulette of Death has in store for us this time!







Aw, man. *Chemist1422* was beaten to death with didgeridoos.

*Chemist1422* has died. He was:


Spoiler: Chemist1422's role



You are *Everyone's Favourite Sibling* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Gift*: Once per night you can give a newly generated random ability to your target.
 *Redirect*: Once per night you can redirect the actions of yourself to yourself.
 *Save*: Once per night you can pardon your target from being lynched at the next lynch vote. This will not be publicly announced.
 *Trick**: Once per night you can give an extra vote to a dead player until the next lynch.



Not to worry! Eifieland is proud to provide you with a fine assortment of free samples in these troubling times. Drown your sorrows in food!







...
...
...







Oh, dear. This kind of puts a damper on things, doesn't it. It would have been such a delicious sandwich, too!

*Panini* has died. She was:


Spoiler: Panini's role



You are *Inert Jester* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform your target of a random player's target.
 *Trick*: Once per night you can steal the votes of your target's target until the next lynch. You will not know whose vote you have stolen, and they will not know that their vote has been stolen.
 *Gift*: Once per night you can give a newly generated random ability to a dead player.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you, this ability will be replaced with a random ability belonging to a random player for the rest of the game. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)




*Since there are only 6 living players left, events will no longer be running.* (Also I'm lowkey out of ideas that I'm not too lazy to implement. I hope you all had fun though!) Joke cover rewards are still on the table, however!

*It is now Day 4. You have ~72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

btw i now own stryke's soul as a perk jsyk


----------



## Eifie

Oh yeah.

What's this?

*Stryke*'s soul appears to be missing...


----------



## Hiikaru

oh my god ok that was way more death than expected


----------



## Hiikaru

anyway i got a gift action that let me inspect someone and i learned that butterfree has *kill*

also q targeted me but i forgot what she does
and sanderidge targeted themself

i'm at a thing atm so i'll post again later


----------



## Butterfree

I have indeed got a kill ability, which I was forced to use this night because I'd exhausted all my other actions despite that I had no confident reads on anyone, except I targeted Sandstone-Shadow, so in conclusion, some clowning around happened, for which I blame Pagliacci


----------



## kyeugh

mm. so i assume there's someone with a redirect power in the same vein as chem's, but not useless garbage? which would have been used on either you or sandstone onto chem.

it wasn't me, you, sande, or hiikaru, if we're all telling the truth here. so it must've been either sandstone or ils, right? either of you want to speak up?

hiikaru, my power does nothing, it just informs my target that i targeted them. pretty useless.


----------



## Stryke

RedneckPhoenix said:


> btw i now own stryke's soul as a perk jsyk





Eifie said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> What's this?
> 
> *Stryke*'s soul appears to be missing...


:(


----------



## kyeugh

butterfree, is your kill action one-shot, or will you have to do it again tonight?


----------



## Hiikaru

oh, i have a useless power like that


----------



## Hiikaru

doesn't sandstone have a redirect that she used on rnp?


----------



## Hiikaru

i'm literally walking home so i'm just making these short posts


----------



## kyeugh

oh! yes, i think that's right?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

qva said:


> mm. so i assume there's someone with a redirect power in the same vein as chem's, but not useless garbage? which would have been used on either you or sandstone onto chem.
> 
> it wasn't me, you, sande, or hiikaru, if we're all telling the truth here. so it must've been either sandstone or ils, right? either of you want to speak up?
> 
> hiikaru, my power does nothing, it just informs my target that i targeted them. pretty useless.


I did Shenanigans last night, but not in the Suspicious direction. I redirected Chemist's actions to Butterfree.


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> anyway i got a gift action that let me inspect someone and i learned that butterfree has *kill*
> 
> also q targeted me but i forgot what she does
> and sanderidge targeted themself
> 
> i'm at a thing atm so i'll post again later


I FORGOT TO SEND IN A NIGHT ACTION SO IT WAS RANDOMIZED IM GOING TO CHECK WHAT I DID AFTER I POST THIS


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> anyway i got a gift action that let me inspect someone and i learned that butterfree has *kill*
> 
> also q targeted me but i forgot what she does
> *and sanderidge targeted themself*
> 
> i'm at a thing atm so i'll post again later


.... my records indicate that I Did Not Target Myself.


----------



## Hiikaru

huh
ok let me check my pm again to make sure


----------



## Hiikaru

i cannot directly quote so here's the summary of everything:

start of the night: automatically ate the mango
night action: use one-use role inspection (from the contest) on butterfree, use *inform,* which, uh, tells a random player a dead player's name

end of night:
i learned butterfree has *kill* and *swap*
learned that *qva* targeted *qva*
learned that *sanderidge* targeted *sanderidge*


----------



## Hiikaru

qva -- probably not mafia because we have confirmation from different people that she's spent all of her nights just uselessly visiting us

sandridge -- has some fruit power and did not intentionally target themself, idk

sandstone-shadow -- seems forthcoming about info and was legit absent for like 6 days

ils -- claimed to redirect chem to butterfree

butterfree -- has the kill ability, claims innocence

hiikaru -- basically confirmed town by votes and info presentation


----------



## Hiikaru

> Inform: Once per night you can inform your target of a random player's target.
> Trick: Once per night you can steal the votes of your target's target until the next lynch. You will not know whose vote you have stolen, and they will not know that their vote has been stolen.


so panini possibly changed the day 1 votes through stealing?
and maybe targeted me last night to tell me about sanderidge


----------



## Hiikaru

> Gift: Once per night you can give a newly generated random ability to your target.
> Redirect: Once per night you can redirect the actions of yourself to yourself.
> Save: Once per night you can pardon your target from being lynched at the next lynch vote. This will not be publicly announced.
> Trick*: Once per night you can give an extra vote to a dead player until the next lynch.


i forgot why i went and got chem's abilities but here they are


----------



## Hiikaru

oh yeah, so, chem's redirect + ils's redirect explains why chem is dead

ils made butterfree make chem make butterfree kill him


----------



## Hiikaru

thrilling


----------



## Hiikaru

Hiikaru said:


> oh yeah, so, chem's redirect + ils's redirect explains why chem is dead
> 
> ils made butterfree make chem make butterfree kill him


i wrote this wrong

uh

ils made chem make butterfree kill him

there we go


----------



## kyeugh

haha, wow. i wouldn't have put that together but it makes sense. panini was just a regular mafia kill, then, i guess.

i don't know for sure about butterfree's alignment but if she's forced to kill someone every night for the rest of the game, barring good reads or good luck that seems kind of really bad for town, since odds are she'll kill a townie more often than not at random, regardless of her alignment.


----------



## kyeugh

mm, wait. i guess we have to be sure. aren't we in lylo?

still, the kill action is bad for us even if she is town… and that's just if we're giving her the benefit of the doubt, since having a kill action at all is kind of damning. i feel kind of good about my vote on her.


----------



## Butterfree

qva said:


> butterfree, is your kill action one-shot, or will you have to do it again tonight?


I'll have to do it again tonight. I started the game with the Save action that Chem had as a second reusable action, buuuuut then that got swapped off me! So I'm left an obligate vigilante, firing on all cylinders, destroying all in my path until someone destroys me first. It is a tortured life and I will have to go see a doctor about cheering me up, maybe he'll recommend me some clowns.


----------



## Butterfree

Hear me out, though: if qva is a mafia goon, then an ability that tells people she targeted them and lets them verify it would be actually useful and very bastard, the first of which would be uncharacteristic for this game but the second of which would be appropriately devilish


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> i cannot directly quote so here's the summary of everything:
> 
> start of the night: automatically ate the mango
> night action: use one-use role inspection (from the contest) on butterfree, use *inform,* which, uh, tells a random player a dead player's name
> 
> end of night:
> i learned butterfree has *kill* and *swap*
> learned that *qva* targeted *qva*
> learned that *sanderidge* targeted *sanderidge*


my randomized action last night was save on qva, which would make sense if qva targeted me last night (i _did_ get a random pm that nothing was wrong and all was well, which sounds like it could have been a message for someone should have visited but no one did) and if butterfree used swap, but butterfree is Not Saying that she used swap,


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> oh yeah, so, chem's redirect + ils's redirect explains why chem is dead
> 
> ils made butterfree make chem make butterfree kill him


this potentially makes more sense than the ??? currently in my head re: any actions last night


----------



## sanderidge

sanderidge said:


> my randomized action last night was save on qva, which would make sense if qva targeted me last night (*i did get a random pm that nothing was wrong and all was well,* which sounds like it could have been a message for someone should have visited but no one did) and if butterfree used swap, but butterfree is Not Saying that she used swap,


actually this was the first pm i got and the second one said that's a lie i used save on qva


----------



## Butterfree

I did not use Swap; I used the kill, like I said. By the time I got Swap, the only use of it was exhausted, so I have never actually been able to use Swap.


----------



## Hiikaru

huh. is that save of yours reusable sanderidge

if so you and butterfree could work together


----------



## Hiikaru

Butterfree said:


> Hear me out, though: if qva is a mafia goon, then an ability that tells people she targeted them and lets them verify it would be actually useful and very bastard, the first of which would be uncharacteristic for this game but the second of which would be appropriately devilish


did i already say theory: qva and ils are mafia together and that's why q trusted him instantly for flimsy reasons


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hmmmmmm.

I used my redirect on sande last night.

Hiikaru, why did you first say that qva targeted you, and then that she targeted herself?

I'm gonna be in another long training all day today, so i'll visit later tonight, but I'm most suspicious of Butterfree and ILS right now. Their stories haven't quite made sense and seem like they could easily be covers for mafia kills. 

I was going to say something else but now I've forgotten it


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> huh. is that save of yours reusable sanderidge
> 
> if so you and butterfree could work together


it's reusable, but it's not targetable lmao 

the target is always randomized for mine


----------



## kyeugh

i don't TRUST ils, i just have more reason to think he's town than zero, which makes me feel better about him than some others


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Hiikaru, why did you first say that qva targeted you, and then that she targeted herself?


what, no, sanderidge targeted themself


----------



## Hiikaru

Hiikaru said:


> i cannot directly quote so here's the summary of everything:
> 
> start of the night: automatically ate the mango
> night action: use one-use role inspection (from the contest) on butterfree, use *inform,* which, uh, tells a random player a dead player's name
> 
> end of night:
> i learned butterfree has *kill* and *swap*
> learned that *qva* targeted *qva*
> learned that *sanderidge* targeted *sanderidge*


oh i found it
i guess i was in a rush and accidentally wrote the x targeted x line twice? idk that was stupid

sanderidge targeted sanderidge, qva uselessly visited me


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I used my redirect on sande last night.


all of your actions are super-convenient for filling in gaps

but then those gaps have to be filled by someone, so it's probably not convenient so much as it's just

how explaining things works

+ you were inactive for real

i was going to try to post a theory that you and sanderidge were mafia together, but that was stupid.


----------



## Hiikaru

sanderidge said:


> it's reusable, but it's not targetable lmao
> 
> the target is always randomized for mine


ohhhhh okay

i feel like you said that before and i just forgot


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I'm gonna be in another long training all day today, so i'll visit later tonight, but I'm most suspicious of Butterfree and ILS right now. Their stories haven't quite made sense and seem like they could easily be covers for mafia kills.


it's really easy to be suspicious of butterfree since she has kill

what about their stories doesn't quite make sense?

i was ignoring ils before so idk what his story is


----------



## Hiikaru




----------



## kyeugh

hm, i was thinking about butterfree a bit, and i ALREADY find it kind of weird that a townie would have a kill action... that notwithstanding, though, it seems sort of weird for a townie to ONLY have moves with limited uses, except for a kill action.  like, i realize this isn't much to go on, but from a pure game setup perspective i feel like it's more of a mafia thing to get a bunch of one-shot powers.  generally mafia have kill power, out-of-thread communication power, and then maybe a few one-shots in order to give them a slight upper hand against investigatory/protective roles.  whereas town tends to get more continuous roles, since it's all they have to go on.  again, not super hard evidence there, but i'm ALREADY glaring at butterfree due to her kill action, and it seems to me that her role in general is more scum-esque than town-esque, at least superficially.


----------



## Butterfree

Guys please actually read my posts



Butterfree said:


> I'll have to do it again tonight. I started the game with the Save action that Chem had as a second reusable action, buuuuut then that got swapped off me! So I'm left an obligate vigilante, firing on all cylinders, destroying all in my path until someone destroys me first. It is a tortured life and I will have to go see a doctor about cheering me up, maybe he'll recommend me some clowns.


I was not _supposed_ to have only limited-use actions and a kill action; I ended up that way because somebody swapped Swap onto me in place of my other multi-use action (and Swap was already exhausted, so I couldn't swap that onto anyone else).


----------



## Butterfree

I can back up Hiikaru having used Inform last night, by the way, because I was informed Music Dragon was a player in this game and I assume that's what that was.

Hell with it, I'm voting *Sandstone-Shadow*, I already had a vague gut feeling (hence trying to shoot her last night) and the sudden vague "Butterfree and ILS's stories haven't made sense" with no further explanation really feels like a scum thing.


----------



## Butterfree

I do think you guys who are suspecting me for the kill action should consider: why would I, as mafia, go out of my way to tell you about how I'm an obligatorily murderous vigilante who's going to have to kill someone every night (which immediately calls my claim into question if we don't get two kills on a subsequent night when I'm alive, something I as mafia would not be able to guarantee), instead of just saying oh yeah I'm a regular vigilante and I had a hunch about Chemist1422.


----------



## Butterfree

For the record, my other powers were Census (the one that told me there are only town and mafia left) and Gift (gives the Gift ability to everyone who did not target my target; this is why I was asking about who got a gift yesterday, but I'm not sure we learned anything useful from that anyway).


----------



## kyeugh

Butterfree said:


> I was not _supposed_ to have only limited-use actions and a kill action; I ended up that way because somebody swapped Swap onto me in place of my other multi-use action (and Swap was already exhausted, so I couldn't swap that onto anyone else).


oh, for some reason i was thinking the swap thing was a gift, since i got a useless (empty) gift power too.  that checks out though.



Butterfree said:


> I do think you guys who are suspecting me for the kill action should consider: why would I, as mafia, go out of my way to tell you about how I'm an obligatorily murderous vigilante who's going to have to kill someone every night (which immediately calls my claim into question if we don't get two kills on a subsequent night when I'm alive, something I as mafia would not be able to guarantee), instead of just saying oh yeah I'm a regular vigilante and I had a hunch about Chemist1422.


i mean, i don't know, i'm not sure one is really better than the other there.  in both versions you're still just explaining why you, for some reason, have a kill action that you supposedly haven't used prior to now.  if you were scum, managing to deflect suspicions even if you're _caught in the act of killing someone_ would be kind of best case for you, so i don't think it's impossible that you're making this story up for cover even if it does predicate on you being an inconvenience to town.  assuming you're telling the truth, waking up to one kill rather than two tomorrow wouldn't even damn you, it would just suggest that sande healed successfully.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Zvarri! The truth... still has not been elegantly revealed to me, but it is being revealed clunkily, like not pulling a sheet off for a reveal in one go. 

I trust Butterfree a little bit more given that there were two kills tonight, not just the one. I won't fully throw my support behind her yet, though, mostly because of how excellently she bamboozled in meowfia.


----------



## kyeugh

just realized i haven't actually voted yet oops

*Vote: Butterfree*


----------



## Hiikaru

qva trusts ils, ils trusts butterfree

man i sort of wish i was mafia so i could play pretend


----------



## Hiikaru

do mafia win when they reach parity, or when all town are dead


----------



## kyeugh

i trust you a lot more than ils fwiw

never played a game where all town have to be eliminated, usually it's either majority or parity. not sure which it is in this case. since this is a Classic Tcod Role Madness Game™️ my guess is majority


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

:( everyone sounds angry, don't be angry, this is supposed to be fun and I got to take apart an engine today and made guacamole and it's sunny

idk, I feel like ILS hasn't really readily offered a ton of info? it felt like how mafia would play if they wanted to not give away a lot. it was really only a hunch, not like a hard accusation :O

and I know Butterfree has made a convincing argument for why she's doing what she's doing, but even if her story is legit, it seems pretty risky to have someone with a nightly kill like that - I think someone else said and I agree, there's a pretty good chance she could accidentally take out a townie. 

tbh I wasn't really all that sure about sande either (they've been pretty quiet too), but I think my redirect kind of clears them. if they were mafia and used a kill action intending to claim it was a save on someone else, they'd be dead, right?

I miss the happy jokes, pls bring back the happy jokes. I'll share my guacamole :O it turned out really good!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

also I should note that I'm probably not qualified to comment on people's activity... I was legit gone for like a week there in the beginning, it was not good timing :|


----------



## Hiikaru

well now i don't know if i want to vote for sandstone or ils


----------



## Hiikaru

oh hi sandstone


----------



## Hiikaru

yeah i think ils's lack of info is suspicious too

and the only evidence stated by anyone for his innocence is that he gave up the info of q targeted him

which isn't really proof of anything


----------



## Hiikaru

you got to take apart an engine???? is this your job


----------



## Hiikaru

i want to do that


----------



## Hiikaru

oh part 2. i meant to say that i think it's totally in line with eifie's personality to make a town killing role in this situation


----------



## Hiikaru

i do feel like sandstone's stated actions fit with and explain a lot of things in a way no one else has been able to do, so i think that's a point in favor of her

i forget why sanderidge was trustworthy


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> do mafia win when they reach parity, or when all town are dead


in the role reveal for someone's lynch (i think stryke) it said parity win condition iirc


----------



## Hiikaru

ah you're right

post #422


----------



## Hiikaru

ok so there can't be 3 mafia remaining or we'd already have lost, since there are 6 of us left

but there could be 2 left (for a total of 3 for the game), and then lynching the wrong person now would doom us


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> tbh I wasn't really all that sure about sande either (they've been pretty quiet too), but I think my redirect kind of clears them. if they were mafia and used a kill action intending to claim it was a save on someone else, they'd be dead, right?


oh yeah, that makes sense


----------



## Hiikaru

for now i'm going to do *Vote: i liek squirtles* i guess


----------



## Hiikaru

sandstone you should vote with me since you also find him suspicious


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sande's save ability is the one that prevents the player from being lynched, right?


----------



## kyeugh

i guess i can get behind a squirtles lynch, but if we're doing that and keeping butterfree, i think we really need to work out someone both sande and butterfree can target in order to prevent an unnecessary kill tonight first.


----------



## kyeugh

... although, you know, that sounded really good when you first mentioned it, hiikaru, but come to think of it i feel like publicly disclosing that information just ensures it would never come to fruition, so idk.  it seems to me like as long as butterfree is alive we're going to have to deal with an extra kill every night no matter what.


----------



## Hiikaru

sande can't control their save


----------



## kyeugh

can't they? i thought they just kept forgetting to submit so it was randomized


----------



## Hiikaru

no, sandstone's been randomized
sande's is inherently random

different sands


----------



## Hiikaru

sanderidge said:


> it's reusable, but it's not targetable lmao
> 
> the target is always randomized for mine


----------



## Hiikaru

@eifie can people target dead players, i forgot


----------



## Hiikaru

does anyone's action allow them to target the dead
mine don't


----------



## Eifie

*Mod clarification*: unless otherwise specified, actions cannot target dead players.


----------



## Hiikaru

> Using a night action is mandatory if you have one that isn't limited-use.


i feel like this rule near-confirms butterfree's story, reading back


----------



## Hiikaru

> The mafia factional kill is mandatory each night. If not submitted it'll be randomized and carried out by a random mafia member instead of any other action they might have submitted.
> You can only use one action per night (excluding actions granted from event prizes). The mafia factional kill counts as an action.


hm


----------



## Hiikaru

okay yeah if butterfree was lying how would two people have died last night

we don't seem to have doctors or anything for overdoses


----------



## Hiikaru

and pretty much everyone else is accounted for action-wise, right

except ils who iirc hasn't said any of his actions


----------



## Hiikaru

someone else post so that i can post more


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

mmm. you have a point about Butterfree's mandatory actions. but I thought sande's save was a doctor save, not an anti-lynch save?? I could be wrong. 

I guess I'll *vote: ILS* for now too. we still have some time left in the day phase right?

also the engine was at work, yeah! it was pretty neat. but when we finished putting it back together, we had some extra bolts... oops... good thing it's not gonna be an engine that is ever used anywhere haha, just for learning purposes now :P

also I love the wholehearted acknowledgement that sande and I are both made up in some way of sand


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hiikaru said:


> and pretty much everyone else is accounted for action-wise, right
> 
> except ils who iirc hasn't said any of his actions


I mentioned redirecting in #603. 2 of my other actions just target myself, and the final one allows me to give fruit to dead players. Not much to work with


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*I liek Squirtles (2)*: Hiikaru (#657), Sandstone-Shadow (#674)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#640)
*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Butterfree (#635)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, I liek Squirtles

*Day 4 ends Saturday, May 18th at 10pm EST.*

(quick reminder about vote format which is *Vote: player name* so that it's easy for me to ctrl-f. If I miss someone's vote it's probably because I'm searching for "vote:")


----------



## Hiikaru

I liek Squirtles said:


> I mentioned redirecting in #603. 2 of my other actions just target myself, and the final one allows me to give fruit to dead players. Not much to work with


so _you_ can target the dead

have you given any fruit to dead players


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> mmm. you have a point about Butterfree's mandatory actions. but I thought sande's save was a doctor save, not an anti-lynch save?? I could be wrong.
> 
> I guess I'll *vote: ILS* for now too. we still have some time left in the day phase right?
> 
> also the engine was at work, yeah! it was pretty neat. but when we finished putting it back together, we had some extra bolts... oops... good thing it's not gonna be an engine that is ever used anywhere haha, just for learning purposes now :P
> 
> also I love the wholehearted acknowledgement that sande and I are both made up in some way of sand


yeah the day ends saturday night, so we've got a bit

yeah no afaik it's a night save, but, i don't think you can overdose on saves

huh, that sounds super-cool. where do you work that they're teaching you engines


----------



## Hiikaru

man i'm really trusting so this game is hard for me as town


----------



## Hiikaru

I liek Squirtles said:


> I did Shenanigans last night, but not in the Suspicious direction. I redirected Chemist's actions to Butterfree.


oh yeah, this

(post 603)


----------



## Hiikaru

> Gift: Once per night you can give a newly generated random ability to your target.
> Redirect: Once per night you can redirect the actions of yourself to yourself.
> Save: Once per night you can pardon your target from being lynched at the next lynch vote. This will not be publicly announced.
> Trick*: Once per night you can give an extra vote to a dead player until the next lynch.


(chem's actions)

ok why can dead people vote

@sanderidge do you have a night-save, or a lynch-save


----------



## Hiikaru

if we have anyone who can save people from being lynched left then that could be useful for collaborating, to give us more time


----------



## Hiikaru

wow i wish we hadn't killed everyone

i miss the others


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'm going to vote *Sandstone-Shadow* for now to balance the votes.


----------



## Hiikaru

I liek Squirtles said:


> I'm going to vote *Sandstone-Shadow* for now to balance the votes.


that's rude

poor sandstone

all she wants is guacamole


----------



## Butterfree

Thought: I also have a one-use dayvig shot I won from the SHEEP event. If we decide on a suspect, I can shoot them (leaving five townies) and if we're wrong we're still able to pick someone else to lynch after that, compared to if we just lynch wrong and then lose with the mafia kill.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

cha cha real smooth


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*I liek Squirtles (2)*: Hiikaru (#657), Sandstone-Shadow (#674)
*Sandstone-Shadow (2)*: Butterfree (#635), I liek Squirtles (#684)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#640)
*Not voting*: sanderidge

*Day 4 ends Saturday, May 18th at 10pm EST.*

(good to know people actually read my quick reminders)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

honestly criminal that nobody has lynched eifie yet


----------



## Novae

RedneckPhoenix said:


> honestly criminal that nobody has lynched eifie yet


Same tbh


----------



## kyeugh

Butterfree said:


> Thought: I also have a one-use dayvig shot I won from the SHEEP event. If we decide on a suspect, I can shoot them (leaving five townies) and if we're wrong we're still able to pick someone else to lynch after that, compared to if we just lynch wrong and then lose with the mafia kill.


i was wondering if anyone else got a prize like this. i got a nightkill from the meme event. haven't used it yet.


----------



## kyeugh

i guess my vote on butterfree doesn't really matter, but i'm not sure who to vote for instead. i actually feel a bit better about sandstone just because she's told a pretty coherent story, but i'm kind of afraid to vote ils and lock his lynch in, since i'm not actually confident he's scum and we're dangerously close to losing here.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

god you guys, this is like the movies where everyone's in a room and everyone's got a loaded gun and we're moving the gun to point at whoever we're talking to

THE SITUATION IS TENSE

*places guacamole on table in middle of room* u must put down your gun before you eat the guacamole


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

does that mean that ss killed the person w the avocado on their corpse


----------



## Eifie

RedneckPhoenix said:


> honestly criminal that nobody has lynched eifie yet





Chemist1422 said:


> Same tbh


I put so much effort into hosting a serious mafia game for you all and this is how you repay me


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> I put so much effort into hosting a serious mafia game for you all and this is how you repay me


Serious mafia games are stressful


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> Serious mafia games are stressful


that's why I avoid playing mafia whenever possible


----------



## I liek Squirtles

qva said:


> i was wondering if anyone else got a prize like this. i got a nightkill from the meme event. haven't used it yet.


I got a one-shot rolecop (revealed two abilites) and used it on you (I was getting mafia goon vibes last day phase), and I got Inform and Gift.


----------



## kyeugh

I liek Squirtles said:


> I got a one-shot rolecop (revealed two abilites) and used it on you (I was getting mafia goon vibes last day phase), and I got Inform and Gift.


checks out. inform is the one that just lets people know i'm visiting them, gift is something i got randomly with all its uses expent.


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> (chem's actions)
> 
> ok why can dead people vote
> 
> @sanderidge do you have a night-save, or a lynch-save


i thought i'd answered this before but here's the deets on my save
- night save
- target is always randomized (i can choose to use it; i cannot choose its target)
- could not use it the first night (idk why this might be pertinent but it's in the info i have)
- has been used only once; i wanted to use it on N1 but changed my mind when i found out i couldn't choose the target, which in retrospect is dumb because the randomizing chances for town is better earlier on. 

i haven't posted this part before, i think: last night, i forgot to submit an action and save was the action chosen for me, which ended up landing on qva.

this is why i was so >:l when someone first said that i targeted myself, because at that point we hadn't posted all the redirecting stuff and i had no idea why someone would say i'd done that aside from possibly running with my old idea that my investigate action only returns myself as a bastard thing (this action returns a randomized person, apparently including myself, from the list of people who targeted my target at night) and maybe hoping i wasn't going to post. which is very paranoid but i'm never paranoid at the right time

i hope i don't get killed for saying serious things


----------



## sanderidge

also for the record i forgot to participate in the art event & have never been given a prize for anything so i have just investigate / save / trick (the fruit giving one) plus the worn-out gift


----------



## Hiikaru

Butterfree said:


> Thought: I also have a one-use dayvig shot I won from the SHEEP event. If we decide on a suspect, I can shoot them (leaving five townies) and if we're wrong we're still able to pick someone else to lynch after that, compared to if we just lynch wrong and then lose with the mafia kill.


oh yeah, that's probably slightly better

or maybe slightly worse if we end up killing two town, but, hm

how many mafia do you guys think there are


----------



## Hiikaru

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> god you guys, this is like the movies where everyone's in a room and everyone's got a loaded gun and we're moving the gun to point at whoever we're talking to
> 
> THE SITUATION IS TENSE
> 
> *places guacamole on table in middle of room* u must put down your gun before you eat the guacamole


"

that sounds exciting

how many people do we have who would choose guacamole over guns


----------



## Hiikaru

sanderidge said:


> i thought i'd answered this before but here's the deets on my save
> - night save
> - target is always randomized (i can choose to use it; i cannot choose its target)
> - could not use it the first night (idk why this might be pertinent but it's in the info i have)
> - has been used only once; i wanted to use it on N1 but changed my mind when i found out i couldn't choose the target, which in retrospect is dumb because the randomizing chances for town is better earlier on.
> 
> i haven't posted this part before, i think: last night, i forgot to submit an action and save was the action chosen for me, which ended up landing on qva.
> 
> this is why i was so >:l when someone first said that i targeted myself, because at that point we hadn't posted all the redirecting stuff and i had no idea why someone would say i'd done that aside from possibly running with my old idea that my investigate action only returns myself as a bastard thing (this action returns a randomized person, apparently including myself, from the list of people who targeted my target at night) and maybe hoping i wasn't going to post. which is very paranoid but i'm never paranoid at the right time
> 
> i hope i don't get killed for saying serious things


nah eifie said she doesn't kill serious people

otherwise i guess everyone would be dead now

we seem to have a lot of people with redirects


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*I liek Squirtles (2)*: Hiikaru (#657), Sandstone-Shadow (#674)
*Sandstone-Shadow (2)*: Butterfree (#635), I liek Squirtles (#684)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#640)
*Not voting*: sanderidge

*Day 4 ends in 22 hours.*


----------



## Eifie

*12 hours left my dudes*


----------



## Hiikaru

man i'm gonna be at work most of those 12 hours


----------



## Hiikaru

i vote for butterfree to use her daykill

the person i most distrust right now is ils, i guess

either way i think having us control two kills instead of the mafia having one gives us a statistically better chance of survival + we'll get info from whoever dies

theory: the mafia killed manti specifically so that they could frame the inactive players


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> i vote for butterfree to use her daykill
> 
> the person i most distrust right now is ils, i guess
> 
> either way i think having us control two kills instead of the mafia having one gives us a statistically better chance of survival + *we'll get info from whoever dies
> *
> theory: the mafia killed manti specifically so that they could frame the inactive players


i like this part so i agree to this plan


----------



## Eifie

*processing a day action please hold*


----------



## Eifie

A shot rings out!







*I liek Squirtles* has died. He was:


Spoiler: I liek Squirtles' role



You are *Leaf Robot* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform*: Once during the game you can inform yourself of your own target.
 *Redirect*: Once per night you can redirect the actions of your target to another player.
 *Trick*: Once during the game you can give a piece of fruit to a dead player.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the name of yourself.



*Day 4 ends in ~9 hours.*


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Butterfree (#635)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#640)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Hiikaru (#657), Sandstone-Shadow (#674)

*Day 4 ends in ~9 hours.*


----------



## Butterfree

Welp. Well, I don't have much time to reread stuff until later tonight because Eurovision.

I will say that sometime yesterday I started getting this paranoid feeling that it's actually Hiikaru and qva, and then something made me think that didn't pan out but I don't properly remember what that was anymore and I'm going to be squinting at that possibility again.


----------



## kyeugh

… oh.


----------



## Hiikaru

ok we suck at this

i'm "confirmed" town but i forget why


----------



## sanderidge

Eifie said:


> A shot rings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I liek Squirtles* has died. He was:
> [hide=I liek Squirtles' role]You are *Leaf Robot* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.


does this mean that ils's clear of qva is good


----------



## Hiikaru

it would be really cool if i was mafia considering i've been systematically taking out the entire town

oh i think i might be confirmed due to taking a mafia member out by lynch

stryke or someone?


----------



## sanderidge

sanderidge said:


> does this mean that ils's clear of qva is good


actually i don't remember who rolecopped who never mind


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Butterfree (#635)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#640)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Hiikaru (#657), Sandstone-Shadow (#674)

*Day 4 ends in 4.5 hours.*

(we've outposted TV Tropes Mafia btw)


----------



## Hiikaru

uhhh i guess i'll *vote: qva* for now? idk that she's particularly sus but everyone else fits into the narrative of events now, i guess

sandstone should vote for sande and then sande should vote for me

let fate decide


----------



## Hiikaru

it's not letting me post


----------



## Hiikaru

ok i was just trying to say that i think the one rule confirms butterfree's existence


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Butterfree (#635)
*Butterfree (1)*: qva (#640)
*qva (1)*: Hiikaru (#720)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow (#674)

*Day 4 ends in ~4 hours.*


----------



## kyeugh

i don't think you are confirmed to anyone except yourself? also how do i not fit the narrative, i've been doing the same thing every night and everyone has confirmed it, every night


----------



## Hiikaru

i put "confirmed" in quotes because it was panini saying that i'm definitely town


----------



## Hiikaru

why would you do the same thing every night


----------



## kyeugh

i think panini just felt strongly about you being town

i'm doing the same thing every night because my other powers are useless. i can tell you what they are if it would make you feel better but i haven't touched them because there's pretty much no point


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hhhh what is happening


----------



## Eifie

*Day 4 ends in 1.5 hours. Vote count is the same as the last time I posted.*


----------



## kyeugh

is it even possible for town to win at this point? assuming there are two left, even if we're lucky and actually lynch scum tonight, unless sande is extremely lucky, butterfree will kill someone and the remaining mafia will too, which will result in parity and a mafia win… unless butterfree has a hard read and goes for the remaining scum, i guess. mm.


----------



## kyeugh

i can't reread at the moment, but these are my thoughts off the top of head.

the person i trust most is sandstone, since she's just explained her actions and they add up and make sense to me and i just… don't really have any problems with the way it fits together. not that i think that clears her entirely, but her story seems coherent, and i don't have any reason to doubt her.

i feel a little better about butterfree now. the two deaths last night confirm a vigilante, and no one has countered her claim. overall her story makes sense, and it was kind of risky for her to come out about it in the first place. so i'm feeling okayish there.

i'm null on sande. their power has never worked and, as far as i recall, isn't confirmed. it could easily be a lie, and the fact that someone who claimed doctor is still alive is kind of sus. but i don't feel strongly about those things, so idk.

hiikaru has had a lot to say that seems pretty towny, but i'm not sure he's revealed anything at all about his powers aside from the eating fruit thing, which makes him the last of us for whom that's true. i don't really care about his vote on me that much even though it doesn't make that much sense, but… idk. it might be wrong about him not having given any information but i can't reread at the moment and it wasn't in the last few pages. i'll adjust my vote if he comes in to point out otherwise, but for now:

*Vote: Hiikaru*


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*Sandstone-Shadow (1)*: Butterfree (#635)
*Hiikaru (1)*: qva (#731)
*qva (1)*: Hiikaru (#720)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow (#674)

*Day 4 ends in 1 hour.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*vote: eifie*


----------



## Novae

*vote: keldeo*


----------



## kyeugh

oh god, i'm spooked. i'm fucking spooked. oh god.


----------



## Novae

qva said:


> oh god, i'm spooked. i'm fucking spooked. oh god.


oh............

did i scare you? sorry..........


----------



## kyeugh

are you the ghost of mafia past?


----------



## Butterfree

Hiikaru said:


> i cannot directly quote so here's the summary of everything:
> 
> start of the night: automatically ate the mango
> night action: use one-use role inspection (from the contest) on butterfree, use *inform,* which, uh, tells a random player a dead player's name
> 
> end of night:
> i learned butterfree has *kill* and *swap*
> learned that *qva* targeted *qva*
> learned that *sanderidge* targeted *sanderidge*


Wait, what do you mean, you learned that qva targeted qva? Doesn't qva's ability inform _the target_ that she targeted them?


----------



## kyeugh

sandstone pointed that out earlier, he mistyped i think, can't remember what it was actually meant to say though


----------



## Butterfree

Oh, you already explained that, never mind.

I was about to say it can't be Hiikaru and qva because I know Hiikaru used the thing that tells me about a dead player last night and qva had been confirmed to target someone else, but... actually, if they're together, Hiikaru's just lying about qva targeting him.

Iiii'm going to *vote: qva*.


----------



## kyeugh

i forgot that hiikaru is the one who brought up that you had the kill action, which you confirmed. in that case:

*Vote: sanderidge*


----------



## Eifie

*Current Votecount*

*qva (2)*: Hiikaru (#720), Butterfree (#740)
*Hiikaru (1)*: qva (#731)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow (#674)

*Day 4 ends in 5 minutes.*


----------



## Eifie

jk!

*Current Votecount*

*qva (2)*: Hiikaru (#720), Butterfree (#740)
*sanderidge (1)*: qva (#741)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow (#674)


----------



## kyeugh

man. i never even got to eat any fruit.


----------



## Eifie

*stop*


----------



## Eifie

*Final Votecount*

*qva (2)*: Hiikaru (#720), Butterfree (#740)
*sanderidge (1)*: qva (#741)
*Not voting*: sanderidge, Sandstone-Shadow (#674)

*qva* was lynched. She was:


Spoiler: qva's role



You are *Undulating Anti-Matter* and you are a member of the *mafia*. You win when you reach parity with the *town* and all other threats to the mafia have been eliminated.

Each night (except Night 0), one of the mafia must use the *Factional Kill* night action to target a player outside of the *mafia* faction. The target of the factional kill will die unless they are saved or the action is otherwise prevented. If you use the *Factional Kill* action, you may not use another ability the same night.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Frame*: Once during the game you can cause any investigative actions by your target to give an incorrect result until the start of the following day.
 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform your target of your target.
 *Brainwash*: Once during the game you can brainwash your target into performing a protect on everyone who is not targeting you.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you they will be given a piece of fruit. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)




*It is now Night 4. You have 23 hours (until Sunday, May 19th at 9pm EST) to send in your night actions.*

*Day 5 will start Sunday, May 19th at 10pm EST.*


----------



## kyeugh

and i would have gotten away with it, too, if it weren't for you meddling kids!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

sad that ils never saw it coming


----------



## Novae

RedneckPhoenix said:


> sad that ils never saw it coming


----------



## Eifie

Day!







(My scribe hasn't given me an etching of last night's death yet, so have this meme.)

*Butterfree* has died. She was:


Spoiler: Butterfree's role



You are *Anti Golem* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Census**: Once during the game you can receive a list of all the alignments in play.
 *Kill**: Once per night you can kill your target.
 *Gift*: Once during the game you can give this ability to everyone who is not targeting your target.
 *Save**: Once per night you can pardon a dead player from being lynched at the next lynch vote.




*It is now Day 5. You have ~72 hours for discussion.*

*Since we are in F3, votes are now locked. Once you place a vote you cannot change it. The day will end immediately when a majority has been reached or when everyone has placed a vote.*


----------



## Hiikaru

goddammit

i wonder who butterfree tried to kill

i used my secret one-use *save* action last night to protect myself from dying, so since we only have one death, i think it's likely that i got targeted

that's why i wasn't saying what my other action was; i didn't want the mafia to know and use their kill on someone else

@sandstone @sanderidge what did you guys do


----------



## Hiikaru

oh also i fell asleep last night and missed the last two hours of day

but it's fine


----------



## Hiikaru

now i have to go to work so i'll get back to you guys later


----------



## Eifie

*Update: *paper sound effect**







rip Butterfree, etc.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

ohhhh boy. I redirected Butterfree to herself. so if hiikaru's not lying about his secret save, then that means sande targeted him???


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> goddammit
> 
> i wonder who butterfree tried to kill
> 
> i used my secret one-use *save* action last night to protect myself from dying, so since we only have one death, i think it's likely that i got targeted
> 
> that's why i wasn't saying what my other action was; i didn't want the mafia to know and use their kill on someone else
> 
> @sandstone @sanderidge what did you guys do


i used the investigate action i had & got that hiikaru targeted hiikaru, so this seems to make sense


----------



## sanderidge

i checked again and the investigate action specifically returns a randomized pick of one of the people who targeted the target, which is slightly less convenient on hiikaru than it would have been on bfree

im currently inclined to vote SS just because of the investigate i don't remember anything that's actually happened in this game so i have no reads or whatever

also how the fuck am i still alive im never alive at the ends of games


----------



## sanderidge

ss come defend yourself


----------



## sanderidge

sanderidge said:


> i checked again and the investigate action specifically returns a randomized pick of one of the people who targeted the target, which is slightly less convenient on hiikaru than it would have been on bfree/QUOTE]
> 
> actually this couldve returned the last maf if they were the one targeting hiikaru instead of bfree. sigh


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hmmmm I'm confused by this investigate. so it returns the target of your (randomized) target?

tbh I feel like your powers would have been way more useful if you could control them haha. randomized is tough...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I wonder how long hiikaru's work shift is!!!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

sanderidge said:


> i used the investigate action i had & got that hiikaru targeted hiikaru, so this seems to make sense


tbh I feel like this would be a good cover story, to hide a mafia kill that unexpectedly was blocked by a secret save...


----------



## sanderidge

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> hmmmm I'm confused by this investigate. so it returns the target of your (randomized) target?
> 
> tbh I feel like your powers would have been way more useful if you could control them haha. randomized is tough...


no i pick the target (X) & out of the people who targeted X investigate gives me a randomized person off that list

contrast my save where i don't get to pick the target


----------



## sanderidge

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> tbh I feel like this would be a good cover story, to hide a mafia kill that unexpectedly was blocked by a secret save...


... ok but then doesn't that also go for ur redirect story

actually what are hiikaru's abilities again


----------



## sanderidge

Butterfree said:


> Oh, you already explained that, never mind.
> 
> I was about to say it can't be Hiikaru and qva because I know Hiikaru used the thing that tells me about a dead player last night and qva had been confirmed to target someone else, but... actually, if they're together, Hiikaru's just lying about qva targeting him.
> 
> Iiii'm going to *vote: qva*.


this was a good take and makes me feel vaguely hiikaruish votey now


----------



## sanderidge

qva said:


> eh, i'm even less obsessed with a sandstone wagon, since at least she's around. why don't you switch to butterfree?


but this is also making me big sus


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> uhhh i guess i'll *vote: qva* for now? idk that she's particularly sus but everyone else fits into the narrative of events now, i guess
> 
> sandstone should vote for sande and then sande should vote for me
> 
> let fate decide


ok unless mafia plans went horribly wrong there's no reason why hiikaru+qva would do this, especially since it ended in getting qva lynched

sooo

*Vote: Sandstone-Shadow*


----------



## sanderidge

qva said:


> i can't reread at the moment, but these are my thoughts off the top of head.
> 
> *the person i trust most is sandstone,* since she's just explained her actions and they add up and make sense to me and i just… don't really have any problems with the way it fits together. not that i think that clears her entirely, but her story seems coherent, and i don't have any reason to doubt her.
> 
> ...
> 
> hiikaru has had a lot to say that seems pretty towny, but i'm not sure he's revealed anything at all about his powers aside from the eating fruit thing, which makes him the last of us for whom that's true. i don't really care about his vote on me that much even though it doesn't make that much sense, but… idk. it might be wrong about him not having given any information but i can't reread at the moment and it wasn't in the last few pages. i'll adjust my vote if he comes in to point out otherwise, but for now:
> 
> *Vote: Hiikaru*


especially considering this COLLABORATION after hiikaru voted qva


----------



## sanderidge

anyway that's my take since votes are locked once theyre sent


----------



## Hiikaru

my work shift 3.5 more hours


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

hhhh. sand against sand

*vote: sanderidge*

I've made my case

who do you believe, hiikaru


----------



## Hiikaru

ok cross-referencing on mobile while eating a sandwich

save (one use) saves me during the night
inform inform a random player of a dead player's name
trick get a fruit which lasts until the next lynch
passive if anyone ever targets me with a kill they'll get a new ability


----------



## Hiikaru

idk i have like 2 minutes of my break left


----------



## sanderidge

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> hhhh. sand against sand
> 
> *vote: sanderidge*
> 
> I've made my case
> 
> who do you believe, hiikaru


wow i pull up all those quotes & u just vote against me without any evidence... but i guess since i dont talk much there's not a lot anyway whoops


----------



## Hiikaru

uhhh based on available evidence i think i'm going to *Vote: sandstone-shadow*

sorry standstone it's not you it's me
can we still be friends when you're dead


----------



## Hiikaru

ok my break is over but i'm not done with my sandwich


----------



## Hiikaru

i had so much more to say but

i guess there's still an epilogue after this


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

fate has been set

damn... I tried. 

(I mean not very hard in these last few posts but shh)

see you on the other side >:)


----------



## sanderidge

IS THAT A CONFESSION I HEAR


----------



## sanderidge

Hiikaru said:


> i had so much more to say but
> 
> i guess there's still an epilogue after this


is this a dave quote


----------



## Eifie

sorry guys I'm not home town wins tho

dead people can post etc., I'll make the game end post later


----------



## Novae

heck yeah

I got myself shot by redirecting all of my actions to myself, which ILS made so it redirected all butterfree's actions to me

oops


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I shall not talk until I am actually dead!

I actually only told two lies, I think


----------



## Eifie

*Final Votecount*

*Sandstone-Shadow (2)*: sanderidge, Hiikaru
*sanderidge (1)*: Sandstone-Shadow

*Sandstone-Shadow* was lynched. She was:


Spoiler: Sandstone-Shadow's role



You are *Fallacious Inventor* and you are a member of the *mafia*. You win when you reach parity with the *town* and all other threats to the mafia have been eliminated.

Each night (except Night 0), one of the mafia must use the *Factional Kill* night action to target a player outside of the *mafia* faction. The target of the factional kill will die unless they are saved or the action is otherwise prevented. If you use the *Factional Kill* action, you may not use another ability the same night.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:


 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform a random player of a player of your choice's name. 
 *Swap*: Once during the game you can swap this ability with a random ability belonging to your target.
 *Frame*: Once per night you can cause yourself to appear as *mafia* when investigated until the end of the following day.
 *Trick*: Once per night you can give your vote to your target's target until the next lynch. They will not be informed of this.



*The mafia faction has been eliminated.*

With only members of the town faction remaining, *town wins*!

*Hiikaru* survives victorious! He was:


Spoiler: Hiikaru's role



You are *Web Addicted Assassin* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 
 *Save**: Once during the game you can protect yourself.
 *Inform**: Once per night you can inform a random player of a dead player's name.
 *Trick*: Once per night you can give a piece of fruit to yourself until the next lynch.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you with a kill they will be given a newly generated ability. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)



*sanderidge* survives victorious! They were:


Spoiler: sanderidge's role



You are *Radioactive Skulker* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Trick*: Once per night you can give a piece of fruit to your target.
 *Save**: Once per night you can protect a random target.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the name of a random person targeting your target.




More stuff later! There are some answers to things in DVC, to which I've invited everyone who has a Telegram account. Thank you everyone for playing and making this _so awesome_, and I really hope you all enjoyed my Celebration of Tcodf!


----------



## kyeugh

hm. i think these results were rigged. which one of you is russian?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

we were so close, qva! if only Butterfree had shot someone who didn't save themself, we would have done it!

(obviously I did not redirect Butterfree, that was a lie, but I almost had it! so close!)


----------



## Music Dragon

This was fun! Thanks for playing, guys! I'm glad I could contribute some helpful votes.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I expect nothing less from the resident rapper.

Thanks everyone, this was a Time!!


----------



## Hiikaru

sanderidge said:


> is this a dave quote


nah

but it was technically an incredibly lowkey homestuck reference

where by technically i just mean i'm still thinking about the epilogue


----------



## Hiikaru

also congrats us

can't believe butterfree tried to kill me


----------



## Butterfree

Thanks for a fun game, everyone! Now to find out who Pagliacci was.


----------



## sanderidge

the plot of the epilogue thickens!!


----------



## Keldeo

Nice, good game, everyone! This was really fun to play, and to watch after dying :D


----------



## Panini

GGWP to everyone! This was such a fun game~


----------



## Eifie

*The Final Chapter*







Armed with their trusty pieces of fruit, Hiikaru and sanderidge advance upon Sandstone-Shadow, the final member of the mafia!







They slurp out her life and soul as their lord and saviour RedneckPhoenix, the true winner, smiles down upon them.

... Or that's what my scribe told me, anyway.

*Final achievement unlocked! RedneckPhoenix's Last Will is revealed!*

_May 7th, 2019


It has come to my attention that this town is full of a bunch of dumbasses. As such, I will be taking my leave of this gaggle of buffoons. Yunno. For balance.


To the War Fund, I leave absolutely nothing. Good god, y'all.


To the illustrious moderator Eifie, I leave a sizable cache of images which may be used at her discretion.


To the rest of you I leave a boot to the head.


Sincerely, 
RedneckPhoenix_


----------



## Eifie

*Epilogue*

Man, this game was a ride. I can't believe you guys actually outposted TV Tropes Mafia for my dumbass shitposting game. You're all the absolute best. At some point I had a bunch of sappy stuff I wanted to say about this game, but I forgot it all, so, whatever.

Thanks for not letting my memes be dreams.

*Role PMs*



Spoiler: Stryke



You are *Four Masked Chronos* and you are a member of the *mafia*. You win when you reach parity with the *town* and all other threats to the mafia have been eliminated.

Each night (except Night 0), one of the mafia must use the *Factional Kill* night action to target a player outside of the *mafia* faction. The target of the factional kill will die unless they are saved or the action is otherwise prevented. If you use the *Factional Kill* action, you may not use another ability the same night.

The other members of the *mafia* are *Sandstone-Shadow* and *qva*. You may communicate with them outside of the thread at any time in this thread.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:


 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform everyone targeting your target of your target's name.
 *Poison**: Once per night you can poison yourself.
 *Gift*: Once during the game you can give a newly generated random ability to two targets.
 *Frame*: Once per night you can cause a random player to appear as belonging to a random faction when investigated until the end of the following day.






Spoiler: Sandstone-Shadow



You are *Fallacious Inventor* and you are a member of the *mafia*. You win when you reach parity with the *town* and all other threats to the mafia have been eliminated.

Each night (except Night 0), one of the mafia must use the *Factional Kill* night action to target a player outside of the *mafia* faction. The target of the factional kill will die unless they are saved or the action is otherwise prevented. If you use the *Factional Kill* action, you may not use another ability the same night.

The other members of the *mafia* are *Stryke* and *qva*. You may communicate with them outside of the thread at any time in this thread.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:


 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform a random player of a player of your choice's name. 
 *Swap*: Once during the game you can swap this ability with a random ability belonging to your target.
 *Frame*: Once per night you can cause yourself to appear as *mafia* when investigated until the end of the following day.
 *Trick*: Once per night you can give your vote to your target's target until the next lynch. They will not be informed of this.






Spoiler: qva



You are *Undulating Anti-Matter* and you are a member of the *mafia*. You win when you reach parity with the *town* and all other threats to the mafia have been eliminated.

Each night (except Night 0), one of the mafia must use the *Factional Kill* night action to target a player outside of the *mafia* faction. The target of the factional kill will die unless they are saved or the action is otherwise prevented. If you use the *Factional Kill* action, you may not use another ability the same night.

The other members of the *mafia* are *Stryke* and *Sandstone-Shadow*. You may communicate with them outside of the thread at any time in this thread.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Frame*: Once during the game you can cause any investigative actions by your target to give an incorrect result until the start of the following day.
 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform your target of your target.
 *Brainwash*: Once during the game you can brainwash your target into performing a protect on everyone who is not targeting you.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you they will be given a piece of fruit. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)






Spoiler: I liek Squirtles



You are *Leaf Robot* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform*: Once during the game you can inform yourself of your own target.
 *Redirect*: Once per night you can redirect the actions of your target to another player.
 *Trick*: Once during the game you can give a piece of fruit to a dead player.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the name of yourself.






Spoiler: Panini



You are *Inert Jester* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform your target of a random player's target.
 *Trick*: Once per night you can steal the votes of your target's target until the next lynch. You will not know whose vote you have stolen, and they will not know that their vote has been stolen.
 *Gift*: Once per night you can give a newly generated random ability to a dead player.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you, this ability will be replaced with a random ability belonging to a random player for the rest of the game. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)






Spoiler: Music Dragon



You are *Peculiar Hypnotist* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Block*: Once per night you can block a random action performed by yourself.
 *Gift*: Once during the game you can give a newly generated random ability to yourself.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the name of a random player.






Spoiler: Manti



You are *Cult Blogger* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform**: Once per night you can inform everyone who is not targeting your target of a random dead player's alignment.
 *Swap*: Once per night you can swap this ability with an ability belonging to your target.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you they will be given a newly generated ability.  (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)






Spoiler: Butterfree



You are *Anti Golem* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Census**: Once during the game you can receive a list of all the alignments in play.
 *Kill**: Once per night you can kill your target.
 *Gift*: Once during the game you can give this ability to everyone who is not targeting your target.
 *Save**: Once per night you can pardon a dead player from being lynched at the next lynch vote.






Spoiler: Hiikaru



You are *Web Addicted Assassin* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 
 *Save**: Once during the game you can protect yourself.
 *Inform**: Once per night you can inform a random player of a dead player's name.
 *Trick*: Once per night you can give a piece of fruit to yourself until the next lynch.
 _Passive_: If someone targets you with a kill they will be given a newly generated ability. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)






Spoiler: sanderidge



You are *Radioactive Skulker* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Trick*: Once per night you can give a piece of fruit to your target.
 *Save**: Once per night you can protect a random target.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the name of a random person targeting your target.






Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix



You are *Convoluted Healer* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Inform*: Once per night you can inform everyone targeting you of your target.
 *Kill**: Once per night you can kill yourself.
 *Investigate*: Once per night you can learn the target of your target's target.
 *Gift**: Once during the game you can give this ability to a dead player.






Spoiler: sanderidge



You are *Everyone's Favourite Sibling* and you are a member of the *town*. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Gift*: Once per night you can give a newly generated random ability to your target.
 *Redirect*: Once per night you can redirect the actions of yourself to yourself.
 *Save*: Once per night you can pardon your target from being lynched at the next lynch vote. This will not be publicly announced.
 *Trick**: Once per night you can give an extra vote to a dead player until the next lynch.






Spoiler: Keldeo



You are *King Fumblefingers* and you are a member of the *lol keldeo* faction. For purposes of win conditions, you are considered a threat to both the *town* and the *mafia* (even though you're basically totally nonthreatening and your role is a complete joke).

As king of the realm, you are privy to the *Classified Information* that all the other roles in this game are a bunch of bullshit taken from a random generator because Eifie thought it would be hilarious to make a bastard game where everyone thinks their roles might do something but it turns out they're all mostly meaningless. You also know that nothing bad will actually happen if people claim their roles. If you mention or hint at this information to anyone you will be immediately modkilled and lose the game.

You also really like fruit. You know that there are other abilities in the game besides your own that can give out pieces of fruit. If at any point in the game each living player (including yourself) possesses at least one piece of fruit, you will win and leave the game victorious. You cannot win the game while dead.

You are in charge of King Fumblefingers' Guard. At the start of the game you are the only member. Members of the Guard have a private chat (here) which they may use to communicate at any time. The Guard chat is anonymous: members will not know each other's names and must post in it using only their role names. For example, you must use the name King Fumblefingers when you post in the Guard chat. (You are not required to put in any additional effort to hide your identity.) If you die or leave the game, the Guard will be disbanded.

You have access to the following abilities, of which you may use one per night:

 *Trick*: Once per night, you may give out one piece of fruit to a random player for each living member of King Fumblefingers' Guard.
 *Redistribute**: Once per night, you may take a piece of fruit from your target and give it to someone else. That someone else may be yourself.
 _Passive_: At the end of each night, a random living player will be added to King Fumblefingers' Guard. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)
 _Passive_: At the end of each day and night, you will be told how many pieces of fruit each player possesses at that time. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)
 _Passive_: The first time you would die (including by lynch), if you are in possession of at least one piece of fruit, you will drop all your fruit instead of dying. (This ability is always in effect and does not prevent you from using another ability at the same time.)



*Actions*



Spoiler: Night 0



*Stryke*: Gift qva and Sandstone-Shadow
*Sandstone-Shadow*: Swap Butterfree
*qva*: Inform I liek Squirtles
*I liek Squirtles*: Investigate (self)
*Panini*: Trick Keldeo
*Music Dragon*: Investigate (random target: RedneckPhoenix)
*Manti*: idle (note: allowing this was a mistake. I thought his version of Swap was once per game and not once per night, meaning that he didn't have any applicable actions.)
*Butterfree*: idle (all her actions were either N1+ or limited-use)
*Hiikaru*: Trick (self)
*sanderidge*: Investigate Sandstone-Shadow
*RedneckPhoenix*: Inform Keldeo
*Chemist1422*: randomized: Save Panini
*Keldeo*: Trick (random target: Manti)

*Results*:
- Stryke receives a piece of fruit (it's a banana!) and exhausts all uses of the ability Gift.
- Sandstone-Shadow loses the ability Swap and gains Butterfree's ability Save. She is also gifted the ability Redirect: Once per night you can redirect the actions of your target to themself.
- qva is gifted the ability Save: Once per day you can cure your target (of poison).
- I liek Squirtles learns that his name is I liek Squirtles! He also learns that qva targeted him N0.
- Panini steals Manti's vote. She also cannot be lynched D1. Her passive ability is replaced with Block: Once per night you can block a random action performed by yourself.
- Music Dragon learns that RedneckPhoenix is a player in this game! She also learns that RedneckPhoenix targeted Keldeo N0.
- Manti receives an apple!
- Butterfree loses the ability Save and gains Sandstone-Shadow's ability Swap.
- Hiikaru receives a pear, but it will disappear after the next lynch.
- sanderidge learns the name of a random person targeting Sandstone-Shadow N0. Choices: sanderidge, Stryke. Randomized to sanderidge.
- Chemist1422 is added to King Fumblefingers' Guard.
- Keldeo receives a new ability due to Manti's passive. He receives Inform: Once during the game you can inform a dead player of your name.





Spoiler: Day 1



sanderidge is almost lynched, but since Panini stole Manti's vote, Keldeo is lynched instead.
Hiikaru eats his pear.
*Event prizes*:
- Butterfree wins a one-shot dayvig.
- Panini wins a one-shot heal.
*Joke cover prizes*:
- qva gains the ability Trick: Once per night you can give your vote to your target until the next lynch.
- Panini gains the ability Investigate: Once during the game, you can learn the name of everyone targeting your target.
- Butterfree gains the ability Passive: If someone targets you with a poisoning their action fails.





Spoiler: Night 1



*Stryke*: Factional Kill sanderidge
*Sandstone-Shadow*: randomized: Redirect RedneckPhoenix
*qva*: Inform Panini
*I liek Squirtles*: randomized: Inform (self)
*Panini*: one-shot heal sanderidge, Investigate sanderidge
*Music Dragon*: Gift (self)
*Manti*: Inform Chemist1422
*Butterfree*: Census
*Hiikaru*: Inform Keldeo (randomized secondary target: RedneckPhoenix)
*sanderidge*: Investigate Butterfree
*RedneckPhoenix*: Kill (self)
*Chemist1422*: Gift Hiikaru

*Results*:
- I have to tell everyone except Manti that Keldeo's alignment is lol keldeo.
- I liek Squirtles learns that I liek Squirtles targeted I liek Squirtles N1!
- Panini learns that qva targeted her N1, and that Stryke and Panini targeted sanderidge N1. She exhausts all uses of the ability Investigate.
- Music Dragon is gifted the ability Kill: Once during the game you can kill a random person targeting your target. She exhausts all uses of the ability Gift.
- Butterfree learns that the remaining factions are town and mafia, and exhausts all uses of the ability Census.
- sanderidge is targeted with a kill, but survives. They learn the name of a random person targeting Butterfree N1. Choices: sanderidge. Randomized to sanderidge.
- RedneckPhoenix learns Keldeo's name! Then he dies.
- Hiikaru is gifted the ability Passive: If someone targets you with a vote steal their action fails.





Spoiler: Day 2



Stryke is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 2



*Sandstone-Shadow*: randomized: Factional Kill Manti
*qva*: randomized: Inform Chemist1422
*I liek Squirtles*: randomized: Redirect Panini to sanderidge
*Panini*: Trick Hiikaru (redirected to sanderidge)
*Music Dragon*: randomized: Investigate (randomized target: Hiikaru)
*Manti*: randomized: Swap Music Dragon
*Butterfree*: Gift Panini
*Hiikaru*: Trick (self)
*sanderidge*: Save (randomized target: Music Dragon)
*Chemist1422*: Gift Panini

*Results*:
- Everyone except Butterfree, I liek Squirtles, and Chemist1422 gains a copy of the Gift ability with 0 uses left.
- Due to Manti's passive, Sandstone-Shadow gains the ability Census: Once per night you can receive a list of all the alignments in play.
- Panini steals Music Dragon's vote. She is gifted the ability Frame: Once per night you can cause any investigative actions by yourself to give the wrong result until the end of the following day.
- Music Dragon learns that Hiikaru is a player in this game! She loses the ability Block and gains Manti's Swap ability.
- Manti loses the ability Swap and gains Music Dragon's Block ability. Then he dies.
- Butterfree exhausts all uses of the ability Gift.
- Hiikaru gets a mango, but it will disappear after the next lynch.
- Chemist1422 learns that qva targeted him N2.





Spoiler: Day 3



Music Dragon is lynched.
Hiikaru eats his mango.
*Event prizes*:
- qva wins a one-shot nightkill.
- Music Dragon wins a one-shot alignment inspection.
- I liek Squirtles, Panini, Butterfree, Hiikaru each win a one-shot double rolecop.
- RedneckPhoenix wins a colander hat.
- Keldeo wins an avocado.
- qva wins a one-shot motivate.





Spoiler: Night 3



*Sandstone-Shadow*: Redirect sanderidge
*qva*: Motivate (self), Factional Kill Panini, Inform Hiikaru
*I liek Squirtles*: Rolecop qva, Redirect Chemist1422 to Butterfree
*Panini*: Inform Hiikaru
*Butterfree*: Rolecop Chemist1422, Kill Sandstone-Shadow
*Hiikaru*: Rolecop Butterfree, Inform (randomized target: Butterfree, randomized secondary target: Music Dragon)
*sanderidge*: randomized: Save (randomized target: qva), redirected to sanderidge
*Chemist1422*: Redirect (self), redirected to Butterfree

*Results*:
- qva receives a piece of fruit for targeting herself! It's a bunch of grapes.
- I liek Squirtles learns of qva's abilities Inform and Gift.
- Panini dies.
- Butterfree learns Music Dragon's name! She also learns of Chemist1422's abilities Redirect and Trick.
- Hiikaru learns of Butterfree's abilities Kill and Swap. He also learns that sanderidge targeted sanderidge on N3. He also learns one of qva's N3 targets. Choices: qva, Panini, Hiikaru. Randomized to Hiikaru.
- Chemist redirects Butterfree's kill to himself and dies. (The other possible interpretation of this was that the effect "redirect all self's actions to self" was redirected to Butterfree, which would result in Butterfree killing herself, but I thought this one was funnier.)





Spoiler: Day 4



Butterfree shoots ILS.
qva is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 4



*Sandstone-Shadow*: Factional Kill Butterfree
*Butterfree*: Kill Hiikaru
*Hiikaru*: Save (self)
*sanderidge*: Investigate Hiikaru

*Results*:
- Butterfree gains a newly-generated ability due to Hiikaru's passive, but then she dies, so I didn't generate it.
- Hiikaru is shot, but doesn't die. He exhausts all uses of the ability Save.
- sanderidge learns the name of a random person targeting Hiikaru N4. Choices: sanderidge, Hiikaru, Butterfree. Randomized result (after rerolling like a dozen times because it kept landing on sanderidge and that was getting boring and I'm allowed to do this because bastard): Hiikaru.





Spoiler: Day 5



Sandstone-Shadow is lynched.


----------



## Novae

lol sorry guys


----------

